# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Alkazaars Appendix [IC]

## Pyrophilios

Standing atop a rocky crag overlooking the Sea of Swords, the massive citadel of Candlekeep has endured the elements for centuries and defied the degradations of time. Visible for miles around, Candlekeep has an eye-catching silhouette: a high wall interspersed with towers. This wall encloses a large space from which more towers rise. Those who behold the edifice say it looks like nothing so much as a cake decorated with an overabundance of candles.
The entrance to Candlekeep is a double gate that stands at the end of the Way of the Lion, the only road that provides access to and from the outside world. The route follows a lonely path across the peninsula where Candlekeep stands.
Those who gain entry discover a cloistered community of scholars milling around inside Candlekeeps walls, a place of enlightened conversation and friendly debate. No better place in the Realms exists for those who have a love for or a need of knowledge and who want to pursue such interests alongside fellow seekers.
Candlekeep has the largest repository of written lore in Faerûn, including the collected prophecies of an ancient sage named Alaundo the Seer. Those compiled divinations make up a tiny fraction of the accumulated knowledge and secrets contained in the librarys vast collection.
Not all knowledge preserved in Candlekeep is of historical importance. The library holds thousands upon thousands of lost recipes, old songs, collections of folklore, and journals written by folks whose time has long since passed. The abundance of these ancillary works makes finding notable tomes an exercise in patience and perseverance. Fortunately, a legion of scholars and sages called the Avowed look after the library and remain vigilant in the care and cataloging of all the knowledge it holds.

Though there are also those who are tasked to find those lost tomes. 

You are one of these groups called "Tome Raiders". Your last mission finished some weeks ago and although life at Candlekeep has its advantages, venturing out is all that it is about.

So you are quite glad to see Magister Marcelius entering your common room.

The wizened old man is a formidable magus in his own right and also one of the foremost experts on arcane scripts as well as one of your bosses. Though seeing him burst into your room with the energy of an overstimulated teenager indicates that something very exiting must have happened:

*"UP, UP, UP, it's incredible, just incredible. A Netherese Scroll! Unimaginable - he never found it, only the key, and he never returned to fetch it!"*

----------


## J-H

As Magister Marcelius bursts through the door, Theo, a halfling man with a mustache, briefly lays his hand on the hilt of his longsword before recognizing the excited scholar.  He then puts a fist to his mouth to hide the grin that lays below his mustache for a moment.

"Ah, another quest.  Jolly!  I've learned a bit about the Netherese empire and their fall, although I'm afraid the magical theories of how they made everything fly went quite over my head.  Is it safe to assume this is likely to be magical in nature, and not simply a scroll of poetry, lineages, or property deeds?"

----------


## Pyrophilios

Marcelius laughed out loud: "Oh yes, indeed! The secrets of the flying cities - just imagine what wonders might be found in such a scroll!"

He pulled a slim folio from inside his sleeve and with an audible thud slammed it down on the table:

"But read for yourself. Alkazaar has writen it all down black on white."

The book is bound in leather but seems to have less than 100 velum pages. The title is embossed with a brand and reads "Alkazzar's Appendix"

*Spoiler: DC 15 History Check[/spoiler*
Show


Alkazaar is a fairly well known explorer - mainly through the rather larger book "Alkazaar's Thrilling Tales" in which Alkazaar chronicled his numerous heroic exploits

Alkazaars Thrilling Tales is a weathered and cracked leather-bound tome eight inches by ten inches by two inches thick. Embossed gold letters proclaim the title on its lavishly decorated cover. Its beautifully rendered interior abounds with images of Alkazaars handsome, mustachioed face under his wide-brimmed hat. Alkazaar is often shown with the wind whipping at his flowing shirt but having no effect on his tight pantaloons and
shiny boots. Hes depicted looking marvelous in fantastical realms alongside his rugged and ready adventuring companions.




As you open the slim volume, a few grains of sand fall from between its crisp, dry pages. The title of the first story is called "The lost golem" with a detailed drawing of a stone golem with a brilliant blue sapphire for a
heart on the second page. 

*Spoiler: DC 10 Arcana Check*
Show

 The drawing is magic - or more precise the fine runes around the image

*Spoiler: DC 15 Arcana Check*
Show

 The runes are part of a teleportation ritual - it can be activated by reading the activation phrase aloud

*Spoiler: DC 20 Arcana Check*
Show

 The destination of the portal is somewhere in the Nethereese Desert









*Spoiler: Content of the Golem Story*
Show


Alkazaar was searching for a Nether Scroll . This was to be his last adventure before retiring.
In the Anauroch desert, he came across a wandering stone golem. Alkazaar believed this golem was the legendary Sapphire Sentinel, rumored to have been created by Netherese wizards to protect one of the fabled Nether Scrolls under the control of Prince Hamukai.
The golem recognized its masters name, Hamukai, when Alkazaar mentioned it. From that point on the golem followed him, obeying his commands.
The golem communicated through sign language. It seemed lost and sad.
Alkazaar met Bedine nomads who said they knew of a place that held clues about the golem, but it was in purple worm territory. He followed the Bedine guides until a sandstorm obscured the route. The camels ran off, and, after losing his guides and his transportation, Alkazaar called an end to the expedition.
Before he left the desert, Alkazaar inscribed a magical tracer on the golem in the hope that he could find it again. He begs the reader to go to Anauroch and find the lost golem, which might lead to the discovery of a Nether Scroll

----------


## Shaggy

Daenala would be roused from her contemplation by the entry of the Magister. Not one to speak up first she let Theo speak first. It would only take a single question to get the ol magister going. And as surely as the clock would tick over the Magister launched into his explanation of the next mission.

She rose from her place of rest and heads across the room to stand by Theo, her hand likewise on the pommel of her ancestral moonblade. *"Are you making any sense of this?"* she inquired aloud finally speaking for the first time in what was possibly hours. From behind her swirled a mist and then a figures face appeared from it. Whispering into her ear trying to explain to her the arcane information (Whispers of the Dead; Proficiency Arcana)

*Spoiler: Arcana Check Rolls*
Show

(1d20+5)[*22*]


*"Huh, well thats interesting."* she mutters as the face in the mist vanishes.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt actually comes into the common area a few moments after the magus, having briefly stepped out to follow his normal routine of throwing together a simple meal for the group around this time of day. Fortunately, the magus is boisterous enough in his excitement, that he doesn't really miss out on even the beginning of the conversation.  

Seeing that Daenala and Theo are already perusing the tome the magus just handed over to them, Lekt sets the platter of food he'd carried into the chamber off to the side, and casually steps behind them, noticeably craning his head down at the illustrated book, mostly out of idle curiosity. The runes along the edge, catch his notice, of course, and he attempts to mull over their meaning. 

*Spoiler: Arcana Check*
Show


Advantage on Intelligence (Arcana) checks because his sword is on his person. 
(1d20+11)[*30*] 
(1d20+11)[*27*]


Glancing back up towards the magus, Lekt raises an eyebrow, "So, it's a desert job, then?"

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Arcana (1d20)[*8*]
History (1d20+5)[*6*]



Theo reads the story, but the historical context is beyond the scope covered by his tutors, or the books he's perused in this massive library.  Still, the geography is unmistakable.

"Indeed, it does look like a desert job.  We'd best pack plenty of water, and it's usually better to travel at night under the light of the stars and moonlight - few clouds in a desert, after all.  My helm, gaudy as it is, provides some protection from the heat, but I've yet to test it against sunburn.

How, though, does one locate a lost ancient golem in a trackless desert?  Should we hire some native guides?"

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus scowls at all the commotion. "A'right, a'right. Ye dinnae even check any o' the dates or relevant histarical indicators o' the scroll b'fore ye jest start tearin' inta tha bloody thing," he grumbles in his characteristic brogue.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


These likely won't go great but...
*History* - (1d20+0)[*10*]
*Arcana* - (1d20+0)[*4*]


The dwarf strokes his beard contemplatively, unfamiliar with the contents. "Obviously, we're gonn'avta catalogue the thing. Tough ta determine if goes in Netherese his'try, or perhaps travelogues, or... ye say it's aboot a golem, do ye? Well, tha's gon require an addendum in all likelihood. Wait, did ye say we're goin' to a bleedin' desert? Well, I s'pose anything's better'n that ocean voyage we took ta track down tha' Almanac o' Sea Creatures by that Jack Coosto feller. As fer trackin'em, cannae Theo here find it? Or Qaza or Alma use a spell? Surely it's no tha difficult."

----------


## NiKkatsu

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

(1d20+10)[*11*]. -> arcana
(1d20+10)[*23*] -> history


Almadek stood back for a moment, allowing his companions to speak first. Although he tried to remain calm, his long, slender crystalline horns, which floated somewhat above his head, shimmered and hummed ever so slightly - a sure sign of excitement for gem dragons and their kin. Alkazaar's tales had been a subject of fascination for the dragonborn while he was still studying under master Oetychus, many years ago, and actually being offered the opportunity to complete one of Alkazaar's quests was simply delighful. He licked his lips and raised a scaled finger, replying to his dwarven friend first:
'*I can 'port us to the desert easily enough - I think. But where to?*' 
He tugged his chin where a beard might have been had he not harbored such reptilian features. 
'*We'd need to ascertain the location of the so-called purple wurm territory to narrow our options. What lore does the Keep hold on the subject of Anauroch desert? Perhaps zoological treaties about the wurms of that region could be of use?*' 
He turns to Marcelius with this final question.
'*I must admit it is a subject that eludes me - for now.*'
He grabs some of the food Lekt had so generously brought.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Marcellius piped up: "I see you have this well in hand. I have informed the quartermaster to provide you with ample provisions for a dessert expedition. And don't be shy to pop in now and then to give me a status update - I'm eager to hear from you about this mission."

With that, the excited scholar left the group to their own devices.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt is already hastily stuffing some bread and meat into his mouth, as he heads over to his bunk area and starts the tedious process of donning the various bits and pieces of his armor over his clothing, when he hears Almadek and Dharrus's exchange about the group's transportation, and with his usual disregard to basic manners, mumbles while also still gnashing on his food, *"Oh.. uh...  no one needs to teleport us there. The book... it has that covered. Guess that Alka-however guy... aggh... the guy that wrote it... he really wanted someone to follow up... mmm.. on the whole golem, scroll thing."*

----------


## NiKkatsu

Almadek co-cks his head to the left - his usual sign of amused exasperation over Lekts... manners.
'*Oh*!' he says, sounding a bit disappointed, *'that was easy. And probably for the best. I was withholding this information, not wanting to alarm anyone, but my teleportation magic has around 40% chances of failure if my knowlwdge of the area to travel to comes simply from description.'*
He smiles before adding: 
'*But, tell me, friend, how do you know this? About the book, I mean. Did Marcelius mention something that I failed to perceive?* '

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt, practically hopping on one foot while trying to pull his right greave up into place, almost teeters over when he also tries to abruptly turnabout and answer Almadek directly, *"Huh? Uh... nah... it's uh... right there in the book. The runes around the picture of that golem. They're magic. LIke... portal magic and what not."*

----------


## Shaggy

Daenala nods *"Its right there, the runes are an old script."* as if she had any the mind on what exactly she was referencing. *"But one of the spirits explained them to me easy enough."* when the one who was not trained in magic can get a crash course, was it really so hard? *"It will teleport us there, however, back is another matter."* she looks to Almadek *"So if you can only teleport us to where you know. Then teleporting us back to this chamber shouldn't be to hard right?"* under her normal face covering she was smirking.

----------


## NiKkatsu

'*Right*,' Almadek simply says. '*When do we leave? I have accommodations covered. All you'll need are bedrolls or whatever you'd prefer to sleep in. We can scavenge in the desert for food - or plan ahead and bring some. Whichever.'* he shrugs.

----------


## Postmodernist

"Ale. We need ta bring plenty o' ale. Las'time we did'n bring nearly enough." Dharrus grumbles. "An' somethin fer shade and ta keep sand outta me armor."

----------


## J-H

*Theo Veldt*
"I find myself wishing I had invested in one of those flying carpets from Calimshan.  I don't care for their ties to the City of Brass, but the ability to fly above the sand - and out of reach of gigantic man-eating worms - would be useful."  Theo looks at his boots and shifts their shape slightly to be sure they are sand-tight.

(Theo is wearing Boots of False Tracks, which by their nature possess a shape-shifting function)

----------


## Pyrophilios

It took Lekt almost an hour to decipher the code word correctly - though halfway through it became obviously that it was a transliteration of the full name of prince Hamukai.
As soon as it was spoken aloud, a shimmering archway appeared inside the room. Hot air blew through it and the smell of dry sands. Blurry, as if seen through a distorted lense, a cloudless, steel blue sky and an expanse of organe brown sands could be made out. 
Experiment showed that the portal stayed stable for exactly one minute and then had be called again, with the book as it's anchor here. Over there it wasn't clear what exactly the anchor for the portal was, but the text hinted at the fact that it would always form within 50 ft of the lost golem.

----------


## Shaggy

Daenala remains patient as the others work to uncover how to open and the gateway portal and what the exact rules of it are. *"My friends, we will have to make the trek through sooner or later."* she would approach the location of the portal. *"Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Shall we?"* gesturing for them to open the portal so the group could make its way through.

----------


## Postmodernist

"Aye, ah'm ready when the rest of ye are."

----------


## CardTrick

Having the last hour figuring out the activation and how the specifically the portal worked, Lekt has no idea whether anyone had checked in with the quartermaster, but is fairly positive no one has stopped by the kitchen for him, *"Sure, why not? Just give me one second. Oh, and someone should probably tell the magus how the portal works, just in case we don't come back within a few days or so."* 

Lekt then hustles to the kitchen to acquire a bladder of some manner of animal blood, as he wasn't about to get caught by the hunger in the middle of a damned desert with not but what was pumping through his companions' veins nearby. A few minutes later he returns, ready to head out with everyone else.

----------


## Pyrophilios

All preparations done - including to inform a trusted Avowed to periodically open the portal, the team assembled with their necessary gear.

Reading out the command word felt harsh and gritty - not exactly on the tongue but a bit like if someone used sandpaper to scrape over the backside of your eyeballs. Netherese magic at work. 

The portal bloomed to five by 10 ft sized oval with fizzing blue lightning around the edges. Hot, dry air and a few specks of sand flew in and as the group stepped through they were immediately assaulted by the immense heat around them.

A muffled scream echoed from the left and the group realized that their arrival had had an audience. Two Bedine men - one old one young stood with a large, stinking camel about twenty feet away. They obviously had been in the process of examining the form of a large stone golem, sitting against a piece of masonry. The golem obviously was the one from the tale - the large saphire in his chest proved that much.

*Spoiler*
Show




*"By the gods! Pesh, get behind me!"* The older of the two Bedine called out while trying to shield the younger with his body.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza, like always, was late. She missed the entire presentation and discussion of the book. She had been engrossed in her spell book and came flying in as she usually does, four feet off the ground, with her red hair whipping behind her her small gnome frame.  Flying like this on her broom, she had run into most of the rest of the team at one time or another, but this time everyone as already going into the portal when she arrived. She saw the last of them enter the portal and followed along. 

*This looks like fun.*

Once through the portal, the heat hits her first. Then the realization that there were strangers there, along with a golem. She turns to her friends. 

*Hi. Where is this? Who are they?*

----------


## J-H

Theo takes a step or two towards the Bedin men, sheathing his sword and putting a confident smile on his face. 
_"Hello there chaps.  I beg your pardon if we surprised you!  We're searching for something old that was lost, and happened upon a portal that took us, well, here.  

You wouldn't happen to know exactly where "here" is, would you?"_

----------


## CardTrick

Upon hearing Qaza enter the room behind the rest of the group, Lekt reflexively sidesteps just as he crosses over the portal's threshold, *"Gond's brass balls!"*, having been slammed into one too many times in the past. Almost toppling over into the sand because of this, he's still regaining his footing when the gnome comes through.

Taking the opportunity presented by Theo approaching the locals, Lekt leans towards his airborne ally and answers her queries in a low hushed voice, *"We're somewhere in the Anauroch desert, and the young one there is Pesh... apparently."*, additionally offering up to the oft tardy gnome, *"We're supposed to be looking for one of them fancy pants Nether scrolls... and we probably need that there golem."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The old man relaxed a bit at the words of Theo.

*"You are in the desert, about 200 miles south of Haruun, which is where we are headed.
Say, you seem a bit desoriented? My name is Shamir and this is my grandson Pesh. May I presume that your strange magics have something to do with ths golem?"*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza nods a smiles as she learns we have been transported all the way to the Anauroch desert. She is happy to be on this adventure, and fires off several questions to the group, Fortunately for her, she always flies around with her travel bag, just in case something like this comes up. 

*What a fun portal. Can it take us to other places? The Anauroch desert you say? Did Magister Marcelius finally find something Netherese for us to investigate? Ooh, is this golem Netherese?* 

She purposefully doesn't ask how we can get back to Candlekeep. She's much happier out here adventuring. While she waits for the others to catch up with all of her questions, she turns to the Bedine.

*Shamir, Pesh. I am Qaza. It is a pleasure to meet you both. We are here from Candelkeep and would appreciate your assistance navigating the desert. In exchange, if there is anything we can do to help you or your people, please let us know.*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The old Bedin raised his left eyebrow, clearly skeptical about this new information.
*"That seems to me a one sided exchange. Magics seldomly bring anything good and lasting.

Though for a gold piece per week and person we certainly will take care of you.

But what about this golem? It seems to be intact, but it doesn't react to anything we say."*

*Spoiler: insight DC 15*
Show


The old man appears to be honest but not a big fan of magic. The grandson though is absolutely fascinated by you and the golem

----------


## Postmodernist

"Och, where'r me manners? Ah'm Dharrus, an'itsa pleasure t'meet ye, Pesh and Shamir. I reckon tha'gold piece per person is a perfectly reasonable price fer yer assitance. We thank ye. As fer the golem, we've been tasked with findin' out how it works. Accordin' to the tales of Alkazaar, it's connected ta one o'them Netherese scrolls, as my colleagues we're saying. Any idea where we might find such a thing? Perhaps an ancient library, or a tomb, or a palace or some such?"

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show


*Insight* - (1d20+6)[*19*]


"Rest assured, we're here t'make certain that this potentially dangerous creature is properly taken care of. We don' wan' any magic fallin' inta the wrong hands. Tha's on me honor as a dwarf and an archivist." Dharrus makes a pious gesture, asserting his honesty.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let me know if a persuasion roll or similar is warranted here, though he is telling the truth.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt is Immediately glad when the older Bedin asked for coin rather than aid, as memories of having had to hog-tie-but-not-harm a bulette for a wedding in Chult the last time Qaza volunteered the group's services in kind to some random local still haunted his soul. So much so, the normally greedy bastard is more than happy to pay up personally, pulling a pair of coins from his purse for the two would-be guides, *"Alright, how about a plat each in advance, and if we get our business done sooner than rate, all the better... you can keep the difference."* 

Having had to spend a whole hour pouring over the page this golem's story was on trying to figuring out the magic phrase for the book's portal, Lekt then deftly takes a step towards the construct off Dharrus' comment about, *"Actually, unless it got broke in the in-betwixt, good ole' Al told us how big'un works."*, and waves a hand it's direction, *"Hey, buddy uh... you umm... you still respond to Hamukai, right?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Six coins - one for each of you."* The old man replied. 

The mention of the name Hamukai had an immediate and visible effect: The golem's head turned and its eyes fixated on Lekt. With the sound of grinding sand it stood up to its full height of seven feet. His hands began to move in complicated looking gestures.

*Spoiler: Intelligence Check DC 13*
Show



The golem can't speak, but it seems to understand and tries to communicate through sign language

Wisdom (Insight) Check DC 20 to learn the language - or a comprehend language spell




The two bedines stepped back in shock with open mouths, making various signs of protection.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza feels for the Bedine. While magic has been very useful for her, she knows that others do not always use it for good. Someone without access to magic themselves might have had more bad experiences than good ones. 

She watches as the golem animates. It seems to be using some sort of sign language but she can't figure it out on her own. 

*Give me a few minutes!* 

She pulls out her spell book and starts chanting a ritual, complete with incense and candles, wafting the incense into her eyes. Once she is done, she looks at the golem again to see if she can understand what it is trying to say, hopefully learning enough of the signs so she doesn't have to keep casting her spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

casts comprehend languages as a ritual

----------


## CardTrick

Taken a bit aback by the older Bedin's apparent request for four additional platinum, Lekt is completely oblivious as to the meaning and intent behind the golem's gestures and turns his attention back in the old man's direction, as Qaza breaks out her spellbook for some reason. *"Six plat? Are you serious?! At a gold per week and person, that's... umm that's... uh... that's a ten week advance."*

----------


## Postmodernist

As Qaza begins casting the ritual, Dharrus begins mimicking some of the golem's gestures. "Ah think ah'm gettin'a hang of it. Let me know if there's anything ye wanta say."

*Spoiler:  OOC*
Show

The dwarf gestures something indicating "we're friends, we're here to help. We're looking for the Sapphire Sentinel. Are you him? Do you know where the Nether Scroll is?" or whatever the closest equivalent is.

----------


## NiKkatsu

*Almadek Udomorn*
*AC:* 15 (18 w/mage armor) *| HP:* 92/92 * | HIT DICE:* 15d6+30* 
Speed:* 40ft (fly 40ft) * | Initiative:* +3 * 
Passive Perception:* 10 * | Passive Insight:* 10
*Conditions:* ---

Curious about the golem's gesticulating, Almadek fetches a pinch of soot and a pinch of salt from his spell component pouch. He rubs them between his fingers as he vocalizes softly, calling upon the eldritch energies hidden in his draconic blood. He tries to remain subtle while casting his Comprehend Languages, not wanting to steal Qaza's thunder while she works on her ritual - although he can now understand the golem, he waits until the smaller mage translates and will act surprised and impressed when she does so.

----------


## J-H

As the main spellcasters facilitate communication with the golem, Theo looks around and climbs to a regional high point, checking the area around them out.  He asks whichever Bedin seems less enraptured by the golem:  _"What should we be watching out for around here?  The documents we found mentioned something about purple worms."_

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Taken a bit aback by the older Bedin's apparent request for four additional platinum, Lekt is completely oblivious as to the meaning and intent behind the golem's gestures and turns his attention back in the old man's direction, as Qaza breaks out her spellbook for some reason. *"Six plat? Are you serious?! At a gold per week and person, that's... umm that's... uh... that's a ten week advance."*


*"What? No I was talking about gold. I can't take those large coins. Though since we don't know how long we'll need to find what you are looking for, ten weeks don't seem unrealistic."*

Meanwhile the two mages had found a way to communicate with the golem. 
Three things quickly became established:

The golem was the key to open the sealed vault with the Netherese roll inside and that the golem instinctively knew the direction back to the place. But also that the golem had lost much of his memory and wasn't able to say how it got here. 

When asked about the dangers, the boy replied:

*"Oh yes, in Haruun, there are these caves with the beautiful wall reliefs. But a bunch of purple worms have infested the place, so it's very dangerous to venture into them."*


The old man chimed in: *"It's too hot to travel right now. We'll take shelter in the old bit of wall and wait out the heat. Once the sun goes down, we can begin our travels."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza finishes her spell and finally understands what the golem is trying to say. It appears that Dharrus and Almadek figured it out already though. If they don't explain it first, Qaza tells the others what the golem is trying to say. She then spends some time talking to it so she can learn the hand gestures for future conversations. Once the Bedine talk about camping for the day, she gets to work on another ritual. 

*OK, Gather around me! Give me a few minutes, again.* 

She continues to flip through her spell book again chanting a new ritual, relighting her incense and candles, wafting the incense around her. Once she is done, a shimmering dome appears around the party, with the golem just outside the dome. 

*"Wa la! Bubble camp!"*

She gets just as excited as she usually does when this appears. The rest of the party has seen this enough that they aren't all that impressed, but they have enjoyed the safety of her bubble camp in the past. The inside of the bubble is cool and comfortable. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

casts leomunds tiny hut as a ritual. Since the golem is large, it doesn't fit inside the spell.

----------


## NiKkatsu

*Almadek Udomorn*
*AC:* 15 (18 w/mage armor) *| HP:* 92/92 * | HIT DICE:* 15d6+30* 
Speed:* 40ft (fly 40ft) * | Initiative:* +3 * 
Passive Perception:* 10 * | Passive Insight:* 10
*Conditions:* ---

Almadek lets out a sigh as he sits directly on the sand in the bubble. ''*That was simple enough.*'' He says. ''*Now that we know the golem can guide us directly to where we need to go, it appears your services shan't be necessary Shamir, Pesh. It's probably for the best - not to sound impolite, but you would evidently have become liabilities sooner or later.''* This was spoken without any haughtiness or contempt, but rather a genuine concern for the well-being of these non-magics - danger was sure to find Almadek and his group sooner or later. *''You are welcome to keep the payment that was given to you in advance... unless my friend here thinks it necessary to reclaim his coin?*''

Almadek then retrieves a small replica of a chest from under his robes and utters a single word in draconic: _annish_. An exquisite chest crafted from ivory, darkwood and mithral appears before the dragonborn. He opens it and rummages through it for a second before pulling out a kettle, a pouch, a waterskin and all the necessary items to start a little fire and boil some tea. With his Mage Hand, he digs a small pit in the sand, sets up the kindling and lights a little fire, just enough to get the kettle boiling: ''*Tea, anyone?*'' He asks. While handing cups around to those who ask for some drink, he says, to no one in particular: ''*How long do you reckon we'll need to wait? I'm excited to get going.*''

----------


## CardTrick

Having only just handed over the payment in gold coins that the elder Bedin had specified, Lekt immediately shakes his head at Almadek trying ot dismiss them, *"Yeah, uh... belay that. I'm still paying and I'm definitely still hiring. Those caves you mentioned sound like what we're looking for, purple worm territory, and I'd rather take a route that you two know rather than blindly following a golem straight into the desert."*

Putting on the closest thing he has to a polite smile towards his comrade, whom he imagines is just putting the two Bedin's safety before the group's mission, he starts preparing some snacks from this mornings' leftovers while citing the tale from the book, *"Remember, Alkazaar called off his expedition even though he still had the golem with him. Likely because the thing is ancient. Even if it knows the destination, that doesn't mean it knows the path."* 

Pulling an apple from amongst the leftovers, Lekt offers it in the direction of the younger Bedin, while redirecting Almadek's query towards the older man, *"Yeah. How long do we need to sit tight?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"The sun will set in about eight hours. Hm, this shelter is quite nice. 

Your care for our wellbeing honors you, but I've been crossing this dessert since I've been half of Pesh's age. Do not confuse your personal power for experience. This place can be very unforgiving - unless of course you are looking for trouble. Than I guess you could just walk in a straight line to Haruun."*

As everyone settled in to wait for sundown, the old man began to share tales of the desert. Especially of interest is that one of his ancestors - his great aunt twice removed was the one to guide Alkazaar on his last expedition. The family believed the explorer lost after a wild djinni created a deadly sand storm, separating everyone. Acording to her there was a cavern inside Haruun, called the Hall of Rainbows, that holds colorful paintings, some of which depict a golem.

*Spoiler*
Show



a valid question: Would you prefer a quick route that likely has a few random encounters, or would you prefer the cautious one, that Shamir suggests where encounters are minimized but you'll spend more time in the dessert

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
_"I've been on a number of hunts for dangerous creatures, and have read accounts of many others."_  Theo steeples his fingers in front of his mustache.  _"The chaps who got all uppity with their magic weapons and armor and ignored their local guides were the very ones who seemed to have the most trouble either getting lost, or getting hunted by whatever man-eater they were after.  What is the saying, fools rush in...?"_

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza gives the older Bedine a handful of gold coins. She then makes her bed ready and prepares to rest. As she prepares her sleeping area, she continues the conversation with the Bedine.

*I agree that we will be better off with guards. We greatly appreciate your help, Shamir and Pesh. Please, could you tell us about your people and what it is like living here in this vast desert? I would love to hear your story while we wait for the heat to pass.* 

She motions to the walls of the hut, 

*"I need to stay inside the bubble or it disappears and I'll have make it again. But the rest of you are free to come and go if you want."*

----------


## Postmodernist

"Aye, ah agree with the rest'o the lads. S'better if we all stick tagether. I, too, would like ta hear about these lands, 'specially about these caves with the worms and the paitings." Dharrus uncorks a large bottle of ale and takes a deep swig after he makes his request to the Bedine. He wipes his mouth and beard with the sleeve of his robe before offering a pull to the group. "It's jest bitterroot beer, nothin' fancy, but it'll keep yer whistle wet in this godsforsaken heat."

----------


## Pyrophilios

Shamir continued to tell stories, but refused the alcohol. Pesh on the other hand did the reverse, listening and partaking. Albeit, only one gulp, before the bitterness of the drink made him cough and sputter. 

As time wore on and the sun went down, he excused himself to take an extended nap. Once the sun had sunken beneath the horizon, Pesh took care of the camel and Shamir called to pack up camp.

*"There are a lot of old ways through the dessert - but few of them are safe or even visible. Keep always in view of each other - even if you have to do the necessary. With the golem, we won't be very stealthy, but still, try to make as little noise as possible. Sound carries far around here - as does light. The stars and the moon will provide just enough light to navigate by. Alright, everyone drink enough whenever you are thirsty. Our next stop will be a small oasis to the north west."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

Travel after sundown, resting after sunrise became a well established routine for the next three days. The Tiny Hut spell helped that endeavor a lot and even Shamir had to admit that magic sometime was quite useful - but still insisted that overreliance could only spell disaster in the long run. 

On the fourth day the first destination in form of an Oasis became visible on the horizon just as the sky began to lighten. Another hours travel brought the small spot of lush green into immediate focus. But before anyone had the chance to enjoy shade and water there, a form rose from the sand:

A three meter tall sandstone sculpture made to look like an androsphinx  
*Spoiler: Andropshinx*
Show




The regal figure gave no sound but inside the group's heads a voice boomed:

*"Forked like a serpents tongue,
I spark the thunders peal;
With every stroke, the storm is wrung
Of darkness by my zeal.
What am I?"*

----------


## NiKkatsu

*Almadek Udomorn*
*AC:* 15 (18 w/mage armor) *| HP:* 92/92 * | HIT DICE:* 15d6+30* 
Speed:* 40ft (fly 40ft) * | Initiative:* +3 * 
Passive Perception:* 10 * | Passive Insight:* 10
*Conditions:* ---

''*Charming*'', said Almadek with a smirk, ''*But you'll have to do better than that. Why, you're lightning, of course*'' he simply replies.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza sets up her bubble camp every morning, each time showing it off enthusiastically as if she had never made one before. Each evening, before they move on, she eats a little of Let's food. It's so good she'd eat more, but she's a tiny thing. 

*Thanks, Lekt. Delicious as always!* 

She spends her nights on her broom, flying around the party but keeping them in sight as instructed. When the party approaches the oasis and the sand sphinx rises and asks a riddle, she looks around at the others briefly, thinking the riddle might be too simple. She tries to hold back and wait for the others, but she bursts out an answer just as Almadek answers. 

*"Lightning! It's definitely lightning! Now let us through and show us all of your secrets, kitty."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

> ''*Charming*'', said Almadek with a smirk, ''*But you'll have to do better than that. Why, you're lightning, of course*'' he simply replies.


A small bolt of lightning flashed from the statue, hitting Almadek square in the chest. To everyone's surprise this did neither appear to kill or hurt him, but left a barely visible pattern of silvery lines across his entire body. 

As suddenly as it had appeared, the statue sank back into the sand, vanishing without a trace.

*Spoiler*
Show


Almadek enjoys Lightning Resistance for the next 10 days

----------


## CardTrick

Having already fallen into a combat stance when the chimeric statue appeared, Lekt barely pays much mind to the voice suddenly in his head and is already moving forward when the structure harmlessly lightning bolts Almadek before disappearing back down into the sand.

Lekt then stands confused for a moment, finally mulling over that the words projected in his mind must have been some kind of riddle, *"Huh, so guess the answer was lightning then? Good job. I would have said coconut."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The oasis proved to be a veritable garden eden in the dessert: The undiminished flowing spring from a rock indicated that the water flow had a magical cause.

*Spoiler: Arcana DC 15*
Show



The rock from which the water flows looks like hit has been formed with Shape Stone and the flow rate indicates that there is a decanter of endless water inside
Breaking the stone would be AC 18 and 200 hp worth of damage




Palm trees, gras, tiny birds bushes with appealing looking berries as well as sweet smelling flowers abounded around the small pond.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
_"I bet animals come from miles around to visit this place."_  Theo wanders off a short distance, inspecting the edge of the water for search of animal tracks.  _"Prey and predators alike, mind you.  Keep an eye out!"_

*Spoiler*
Show


Survival (1d20+7)[*27*]
He will oppose destroying the oasis for a medium magical item.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Surprisingly enough, no larger predators seem to be drawn to the oasis - likely a result of the funny stone sphinx having taken this as their territory.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt is busy washing up a bit, and quite honestly just using the spring water to cool down, when he notes that the water's flow is far too steady and perfect and that the stone it bubbles up from is likewise lacking in the telltale signs of either a mason's touch or natural formative processes. Thinking for a moment, he recalled that it wasn't unheard of for communities to implant magical items into specific locations for public use purposes: cleansing stones, heating cubes, speaking stones and, in this case, probably one of them fancy endless water making gourds, *"Shamy, uh... I don't know how often you frequent this here oasis, but umm... given your worry about overreliance leading to disaster, you should probably know this here spring ain't natural. Someone put a water conjuring magic bauble here, and by the looks of it, they didn't even use their hands to hew the stone around it either. All magic."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

Shamir nodded: *"And in the long run this will be its undoing. A natural oasis does not have to fear that someone will greedily remove it's source of water. That's why I never rely on the oasis still existing when I come here. Yet for the moment lets enjoy the magic's bounty."*

When the sun went down once again, Pesh and Shamir reluctantly called to move again. All water skins were filled to the brim and the camel also had pumped itself full that it seemed to wobble a bit when it moved - wobble more that is, than usual. 

*"We are curving back north east now, past some ancient battlefields. Do not get distracted by the sounds of battle or men screaming. It's only phantoms not realizing that they are long dead."*

Again the party wandered four nights through seemingly endless dessert with the golem following obediently. 

In the fifth night there were indeed screams to be heard in the distance...

*Spoiler: Perception DC 20*
Show



You are certain that those are real screams - and they are screaming about an ogre attack. Distance about 400 feet behind a dune.

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus was pleased that his comrades had successfully solved the sphinx's riddle without apparent consequence, and that they had left the magic of the oasis intact to serve the desert. Shamir's sense of tradition seemed unduly suspicious of progress, but he appreciated the inherent good intentions behind his impulses, and forgave the desert nomad's mistrust.

Despite the old man's warning, Dharrus seemed taken aback by the noises. "Beggin' yer pardon, lad, but I think those screams're quite real. Somethin' about an ogre attack." The dwarf points in the direction of the dune they seemed to emanate from. "Reckon someone oughta reconnoiter, mayhaps? Or send a scout or familiar or somethin' ta confirm. If it's jest phantoms, we can ignore them, but if'n we can help some folks, or keep ogres from attackin' passerby, that'd be the proper thing t'do."

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

While she wanted to break into the stone and get out the magical water supply, when she heard the Bedine call that greedy, she decided to leave it for other travelers. She continues her conversation with the guides, asking them as much as she can about the desert and their people. She tells them about her time in the forest as a child and the adventures she's had since meeting the others. 

When she hears the screams, she initially trusts Pesh and Shamir. But when she hears Dharrus' explanation, she thinks we should go investigate. 

*Let's go see at least. Let's stay together and send an owl just a little in front of us.* 

With that, a small pygmie owl appears out of nowhere.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If we are going to investigate the scereams, she'll send the owl 100' in front of us.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt hears the screams describing an ogre attack of some kind but doesn't immediately say anything. However, as Dharrus apparently hears the same and along with Qaza seems intent on springing into action, he lets out deep sigh, *"I don't know, Shamy just warned us about not wandering off because of screams... and even there are ogres attacking someone, that doesn't really seem like any of our business. For all we, know, the giant-folk could just be hunting down criminals or something."*  

Nonetheless, as Qaza summons the pygmy owl, Lekt is already getting to his feet and drawing his sword to follow after the gnome and dwarf, who, once again, seem to be placing the well-being of complete strangers before both the mission and their own best interests. *"Uggh... fine. "*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If there actually are Ogres abound, Lekt understands any Giant spoken.

----------


## Pyrophilios

As the owl crested the dune it saw three tall figures surrounding six smaller, prone ones. By garb and posture, it was easy to make out that three ogres had surprised a small group of bedines. Now that they had subdued their prey, they were busy binding them with ropes. 

In giant, one of them addressed another: *"Told you, works every time - just call for help and see how it draws in the fools."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Stealth check DC 15 for everyone trying to close in unnoticed

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza explains to everyone what the she saw and heard through her owl. She doesn't think 4 ogres will be that hard for this group to subdue, but sometimes things aren't what they appear to be, so she approaches with some caution.

*Let's help the Bedine. Come with me. I'll hypnotize the ogres so we can get close undetected.* 

She flies forward on her broom, just above the ground, but high enough so she doesn't make any noise on the sand. She is just trying to get in range of a spell so only needs to get within 120' and have sight of the ogres. Once at that range, and the others are with her, she stops and starts to cast her spell. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stealth (1d20+2)[*7*]
Waiting for surprise and initiative determination.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

Theo sneaks along carefully, peeking over the top of the dune.  If possible, he'll enchant the ground "in front" of the ogres (in the direction of the party) to stab their feet.

*Spoiler*
Show


Stealth (1d20+12)[*31*], (1d20+12)[*17*]

When permitted, Spike Growth.
_The ground in a 20-foot radius centered on a point within range twists and sprouts hard spikes and thorns. The area becomes difficult terrain for the duration. When a creature moves into or within the area, it takes 2d4 piercing damage for every 5 feet it travels.

The transformation of the ground is camouflaged to look natural. Any creature that can't see the area at the time the spell is cast must make a Wisdom (Perception) check against your spell save DC to recognize the terrain as hazardous before entering it._

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza casts her spell, waving her grimoire in the air and muttering a quick chant. 

*Pampatulog!* 

A scintillating light appears, surrounding the ogres and the captured Bedine. 

*"Focus on one at time. Start with any that are awake. For those affected, everyone attack at the same time."*

She then flies forward and up, ending just above their reach and then as close as she can get.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casts hypnotic pattern, catching all 3 ogres and their captives. DC21 WIS or incapacitated and speed 0 until damaged.

----------


## Postmodernist

Nodding in agreement with Qaza, Dharrus focuses his arcane energies toward the Bedine, summoning a hemispheric dome of force to protect them. The barrier briefly shimmers as it surrounds them, separating the captives from their captors, keeping them safe for the moment.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to the edge of the ridge, looks like 10', in parallel with whoever our northernmost party member is (it's tough to tell from the images). Cast _wall of force_ as a hemisphere surrounding the captives to protect them. That's it.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt lets out a painfully deep sigh as it becomes evident there actually are giants down there and the boast of one their number about tricking the Bedin eliminates any argument he could make that they weren't up to no good. Not even bothering with a stealth approach, Lekt barrels down the dune at the nearest ogre, intent on venting his frustration at the group going off-mission to interfere in desert affairs that have nothing to do with them and likely wouldn't make them any profit on the giant stranger.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Bonus Action:* Activate Hill Rune - resistant to bludgeoning, piercing, slashing damage for 1 minute.
*Move:* Barrell down dune, 9 squares, 45 ft. straight line. 
*Attack Action:* Swinging at adjacent giant/ogre, three times. Putting rolls in the OOC thread.

Attack 1 (1d20+12)[16]
Attack 2 (1d20+12)[31]
Attack 3 (1d20+12)[18]

All hits, so AC is at most 16. 

Attack 1: (1d8)[8] +9 slashing + (2d6)[7] radiant
Attack 2: (1d8)[1] +9 slashing + (2d6)[8] radiant
Attack 3: (1d8)[5] +9 slashing + (2d6)[2] radiant

So, 41 slashing, 17 radiant = 58 total

----------


## NiKkatsu

*Almadek Udomorn*
*AC:* 15 (18 w/mage armor) *| HP:* 92/92 * | HIT DICE:* 15d6+30 
Speed:[/B] 40ft (fly 40ft) * | Initiative:* +3 * 
Passive Perception:* 10 * | Passive Insight:* 10 [B]
*Conditions:* ---

Almadek advances cautiously 20ft, chanting the verbal components to a spell. He fetches a small vial from his spell component pouch containing a single drop of a green, viscous liquid. He drops it in his hand and the liquid sizzles against his flesh. A 1-foot diameter emerald sphere of acid appears, which Almadek quickly flicks towards the brutes, aiming so that the explosion would hit every ogre. He then draws his staff, a slender, hollow thing made of glass.

*Spoiler: Vitriolic Sphere*
Show

dex save 17 or (10d4)[*27*] (initial damage) + another (5d4)[*12*] at the end of the ogre's turn on a failed save; only hald initial damage on a successful save

----------


## Pyrophilios

Wild screams escaped the ogres as they were drenched with acid. One cried out *"Ahh, my eyes... these goggles, they do nothing!"*
Luckily for the bound prisoners, the sphere exploded just above their heads, only including the much taller ogres

*Spoiler*
Show



I assume, you did not intend to kill the prisoners?

In any case, the hypnotic pattern is broken.

Saves

Ogre 1 (1d20)[*9*] Total damage 85 +12 pending
Ogre 2 (1d20)[*10*] Total damage 27 +12 pending
Ogre 3 (1d20)[*20*] Total damage 13

----------


## Pyrophilios

As a quick shimmer indicated that the prisoners were now protected, the ogres began to rage.

It wasn't easy to make out in the bad light, but it seemed as if the acid scorged wounds already began to close.

Instead of using their giant glaives, magic energies began to collect around them.

Two of the ogres vanished from view, while the one that Schleckter had attacked, opened his mouth to spew a flood of freezing phlegm at  him. 

*Spoiler:  Arcana Check DC 17*
Show



The two ogres have cast invisibility





*Spoiler:  Perception Check DC 13*
Show


The two invisible ogres have gone airborn, flying 30ft straight up





*Spoiler: Cone of Cold*
Show



Ogre 1 attacks Lekt with (8d6)[*20*] Cold damage, DC 13 Con Save for half




*=> Everyone else can act again*

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
Theo sheathes his longsword.  "One of those fights, huh?"  He touches a gloved finger to one of the small rubies on his helm, which glows and launches a tiny glowing bead over the visible ogre.  It explodes in a spherical ball of flame.

*Spoiler*
Show


Fireball, targeted to hit the visible one.  Failed perception check, so maybe it hits the invisible ogres, and maybe it doesn't.
(8d6)[*26*] fire damage, Dex DC 18 half

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler*
Show



Dex save Ogre

(1d20)[*1*]

Yeah, he dead...




The ogre had barely a second to gloat before his whole body was enveloped by a ball of flame, incinerating the brute in an instant

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt while laying into the ogre unfortunate enough to be nearest to him, Lekt notices it's two allies vanish and based on the sudden displacement of gusts of sand from their former positions, apparently launch into the sky. He makes a sneering smile as an unexpected but mostly ineffectual blast of frigid spittle for his foes washes over him, but this is smile is swiftly broken when the intended ogre is then immediately incinerated by a sudden blast of heat, causing Lekt to grimace in annoyance, *"For Tymora's sake! I was taking that one prisoner."*

Grumbling under his breath, *"No profit in piles of ash."*, Lekt grows to proportions matching those of the ogres and strides a few steps forward before being stopped and momentarily further annoyed by the invisible dome that had been conjured around the Bedin captives, *"Uggh... no, no... fair enough."*., but then simply shakes his head and walks up the side of it.

Standing atop the dome of force, the oversized fighter then flourishes his blade, sending a cascading wave of opalescent energy in the direction he figured the other two ogres should be. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Lekt's Constitution save was 16, so marking 10 damage. Lekt passed the Arcana check (24) to realize the ogre's cast Invisibility on themselves. Lekt passed the Perception Check (14) to notice that the ogre's then flew straight up from their prior positions. 

*Bonus Action* - Giant Stature (Lekt is now Large, has advantage on Strength checks and Saves, and deals an extra +1d10 with one attack each turn). 

*Move* - Lekt walks up to and then up the side of the surface of dome-shaped Wall Force to the top, with his dhampir spider climb ability.  

*Attack Action:* Lekt uses his swords 30 foot cone effect directed to cover the area the two ogre's should be in, dealing (8d6)[*31*] radiant damage, DC 16 half. Might break their concentration on Invisibility.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The energy wave definitely hit something and a moment later a levitating ogre became visible, screaming angrily.

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus' eyes whirr with tiny cogs, and surge of psionic energy coruscates around his person for a moment. The sound of softly ticking clocks can be heard before he summons a burst of energy in the space where the two ogres floated. "Somethin' tells me these ain't regular ogres, lads," he says as the sky pulses momentarily with purplish lightning.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Synaptic Static on the ogres. DC 18 Int saves or take (8d6)[*22*] half on a successful save. After a failed save, a target has muddled thoughts for 1 minute. During that time, it rolls a d6 and subtracts the number rolled from all its attack rolls and ability checks, as well as its Constitution saving throws to maintain concentration. The target can make an Intelligence saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.

Dharrus maintains concentration on Wall of Force. No move.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The attack hit and another ogre - this one with a definite headache appeared in the sky.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Still on her broom, Qaza casts a spell, reaching her mind into the giants' minds and trying to scramble them.

*latigo sa isip!* 

She then flies backward and up, ending 30' high and 40' away from the giants.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casts 3rd level Tasha's Mind Whip, affecting both ogres. 

DC21 Intelligence saving throw. On a failed save, the target takes (3d6)[*6*] psychic damage, and it cant take a reaction until the end of its next turn. Moreover, on its next turn, it must choose whether it gets a move, an action, or a bonus action; it gets only one of the three. On a successful save, the target takes half as much damage and suffers none of the spells other effects.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Ah, my head, it hurts."*
The punishment for the Ogres didn't let up.

----------


## NiKkatsu

*Almadek Udomorn*
*AC:* 15 (18 w/mage armor) *| HP:* 92/92 * | HIT DICE:* 15d6+30  
*Speed:* 40ft (fly 40ft) * | Initiative:* +3 
*Passive Perception:* 10 * | Passive Insight:* 10
*Conditions:* ---

Almadek curses himself for his foolishness - he thought the acid spell would be enough to finish off the ogres, but instead it simply ruined his friend's tactical efforts... this time, he would listen before rushing into action: since he heard Lekt say he wanted to take one in for interrogation, Almadek decided to concentrate his efforts on one ogre instead of trying to take out both... Summoning spectral wings seemingly carved out of translucent precious metal, he takes to the sky. When he is at 15ft of one of the brutes, he thrusts his left palm forward and a whip-like strand of tough muscle tipped with a wicked barb lashes out, striking one of the ogres twice. On the second hit, Almadek also raises his staff and the tentacle whip becomes sheathed in a coruscating aura of unstable energy, which erupts with an audible _boom_ upon striking and leaves the ogre sheated in booming energy.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

summon my wings, fly to 15ft of one of the ogres, attack with my whip twice and cast booming blade with the second attack
(1d20+10)[*25*] (1st attack)
(1d20+10)[*16*] (2nd attack)
[roll]1d4+1d6+5[/roll] (1st attack damage)
[roll]1d4+1d6+2d8+5[/roll] (2nd attack w/booming blade)

----------


## Pyrophilios

The thunderous assault was more than enough to batter the second ogre out of the sky. The brute fell, bounced once and lay still with broken limbs, stretched out in grotesque angles.

The third ogre had to have realized the futility of his opposition, because he broke off any attack and instead surrounded himself with an impenetrable cloud of darkness

*Spoiler*
Show



Ogre 2 is dead

Ogre 3 uses his one action to cast Darkness 

(1d20+2)[*22*] tries to free himself of the mindwhip

And to everyone's surprise, succeeds

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza draws her dagger and flies into the darkness. The flames on her dagger light up the darkness for her friends to see. As soon as she sees the ogre, she casts another spell at it.

*saykiko!* 

She stays about 10' from the ogre, either to keep her light in its spell, or because it is incapacitated and not currently a threat. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Object interaction to draw dagger. Fly into darkness. The 8th level continual flame cast on her dagger should light up a darkness spell since it is magical light and greater than a level 2 spell.

She then casts Raulothims Psychic Lance. DC21 Intelligence saving throw. On a failed save, the target takes (7d6)[*17*] psychic damage and is incapacitated until the start of your next turn. On a successful save, the creature takes half as much damage and isnt incapacitated.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt glances at the ogre who falls from the sky and then over to one that decides its best option is to create an ephemeral black sphere around itself in the middle of the open desert morning sky, and just shakes his head. As Qaza darts off to end its life too, he quietly grumbling under his breath at the ogre's choice, *"Oh no, I surrender, please don't kill me! Nope, that's just bridge too far... every single time."*

Hopping down off the invisible dome, Lekt shakes the icy residue of the earlier blast off of himself, as he casually gives the encased Bedin a thumbs up, followed by a just-one-second finger gesture and walks over to fallen-but-not-incinerated ogre. If they weren't going to be able get extract information from the ogre or use them as worm bait when they got to the cave, hopefully there was at least loot to be had, as the pay Shamy and Son had charged made him sincerely doubt the other Bedin would have much to offer any would-be rescuers. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Bonus Action* - Second Wind (shaking the ice off) (1d10+15)[*18*] 
*Movement* - Over to where the Ogre fell.
*Action* - Improvised Action (looking over the corpse for possible loot) 
Investigate (1d20+6)[*17*]
w/Advantage (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## J-H

Theo follow Lekt towards the ogre bodies and the, presumably, civilians under threat.  He eyes them, looking for injuries, or signs that are something other than they seem.
*Spoiler*
Show


Perception +7, Insight +2 if you need to roll behind the screen.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler*
Show



Int Save

(1d20+2)[*12*]


Yeah, combat over, you can capture the last living one. 




The captured Bedine look frightened, confused and a bit hurt, but nothing indicates immediate threat of life. The ogres don't seem to have been using their oversized glaives on them...

The dead ogre does indeed have interesting gear. For one thing, he was wearing goggles made with black glass and an ornate belt around his broad waist.

The last ogre finally fell from the sky as the last spell hit. After that it was only the work of moments to subdue and bind the monster.

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus dismissed the spell, and begins freeing them from their bonds. "Err'yone aright? Ye wounded? What happened here? We're here ta help." He gestures toward Pesh and Shamir as evidence of his statement.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dharrus will asses the prisoners for wounds and their demeanor, and help search the bodies.

*Insight* - (1d20+6)[*10*]
*Medicine* - (1d20+1)[*3*]
[roll=Investigation]1d20[/roll

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza lands after the ogre falls. While the others help the captured Bedine, she leaves their interrogation to the others. Instead she focuses on the bodies and the captured ogre, looking for any clues how these ogres developed the abilities of flight, invisibility and other spells. She also looks for any potential magic items of course. She always gets excited when we find magic items and spell books, despite not being too interested in coins, gems, and other treasure. She's not materialistic, just eternally curious. 

After gathering anything possibly magic, she casts detect magic as a ritual, going over everything she might have missed the first time. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Investigation (1d20+10)[*18*]

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt fumbles with the goggles and belt he'd looted from the dead ogre. He figured the goggles were probably magical, otherwise what was the point of them being made with black glass, and if nothing else, the belt looked fancy, possibly expensive fancy. 

Lekt then turn and walks in the direction of the party's two wizards, to allow them the chance to examine the items as his form gradually reverts to its normal stature. He cuts a passing glance at the Bedin and the captive ogre before presenting the plunder the two arcanists, *"Pretty sure I could get us some coin for these after we get back, more if they're magic, of course. Either of you want to look them over?*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Bedine first are too stunned to talk, but compensate quickly by calling out thanks, curses and finally demands for their gear back. A tall older man introduced himself as Afrik:

*"These beasts - they used magics to draw us in, made it sound as if members of our family were in danger. Thank you very much for your timely help. Now please can we have our gear back?" He pointed at a pile of items near the base of the dune."*

----------


## CardTrick

While nodding at what the the wizards have to say about the loot from the ogres, Lekt turns towards the talkative older Bedine, Afraik, *"Umm, you folks are free to do as you like. Though I imagine Shammy will be advising we all bunker down soon, given the sun's up. Go ahead and grab your stuff, just stay clear of the giant..."*, and then towards the captive ogre, *"... case he decides to try something stupid."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza puts on a pair of the ogres' sunglasses. They magically shrink to fit her but still look too big for her face. She looks like a red-haired child wearing oversized sunglasses. But they stay on well. She first speaks mostly to herself.

*"These are great. I'm never taking them off."*

She then approaches the Bedine. Despite only being 10 feet or so away from the Bedine, she hops on her broom and flies over to them.

*"How do I look? Can we help you with anything?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She's will cast tiny hut if we are camping here. If we are moving on, then she'll wait of course.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Yes, let us make camp."* 

*"Oh thank you, so much. There isn't much we can give you for your help."* The leader replied.  *"Say, are you heading for Haruun? Be careful there are purple worms active. Also we saw a very strange thing on our way from there: There's a single obelisk standing along side the way. If you head straight north east from there over a dune, you'll see a large sand pit. Inside is the largest turtle that you'll ever see. It seems to be chained there. We obviously didn't dare go near this, but you are powerful arcanists. I'm sure you'll have no such compunctions."*

For Lekt, the discussion would be the perfect opportunity to sample a bit of blood from the chained ogre.

----------


## Postmodernist

As the team prepares for camp, Dharrus moves over to the bound and captured ogre. "Thar's two ways we can do this, y'understand? The easy way, or the hard way. Me? Ah'm terribly reasonable and logical. I prefer the easy way. But my associate here," he gestures towards Lekt, "well, he enjoys nothing more than a challenge. So, you're gonna answer me questions, or you're gonna answer his questions. Now then..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dharrus will ask:
How long have you been here?Are there any others of your kind nearby?How many travelers have you waylaid?What dangers are nearby in the desert?What manner of ogres are you?Why were you assaulting the Bedine?Do you know anything of a Nether Scroll?Do you know anything of a golem with a sapphire in its chest?
The party should feel free to contribute any additional questions! I'll use Bastion of Law, since we're about to rest, which means I can't roll lower than a 10.

*Intimidate* - (1d20+10)[*21*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

It took a bit of convincing, but finally the ogre cracked and provided - surprisingly wellspoken - answers:

How long have you been here?
*We came here two months ago.*

Are there any others of your kind nearby?
*No, we were brothers looking to establish our own territory*

How many travelers have you waylaid?
*Maybe 30? About one group every two weeks or so.* 

What dangers are nearby in the desert?
*Giant skorpions, wild djinn, bandits.* 

What manner of ogres are you?
*We are proud Div, descendent of Dao. * 

Why were you assaulting the Bedine?
*We are hunters, they are our prey.*

Do you know anything of a Nether Scroll?
*Never heard of such, beyond he fact that the Nether empire used to be in this area.* 

Do you know anything of a golem with a sapphire in its chest?
*Never seen one before yours.*

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt stands around, doing his best at feigning an ominous swagger. Once the Div had answered Dharrus' questions, Lekt threw in one of his own, *"Just to be clear, you're saying you and your brothers have killed 'bout thirty or so of these people already?"*, gesturing towards the Bedine who already seemed eager to handle dealing justice to the creature themselves.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Div nodded: *"We are large, we need to eat. About one carcass every week for each of us, or so."*
There was no apology or malice in his voice, just resignation

----------


## NiKkatsu

*Almadek Udomorn*
*AC:* 15 (18 w/mage armor) *| HP:* 92/92 * | HIT DICE:* 15d6+30  
*Speed:* 40ft (fly 40ft) * | Initiative:* +3 
*Passive Perception:* 10 * | Passive Insight:* 10
*Conditions:* ---

Almadek nods: ''*Sounds fair to me - everyone needs to eat. The Bedine just ended up on the wrong side of the food chain.*'' A sigh, then: ''*By no means is it my intention to be pushy, but don't we have more important things to do than mingle in the politics of the locals? We've dilly-dallied here long enough. Plus, if we provoke these beasts any further, then they will simply take it out on the Bedine tenfold. There is no point in playing the heroes, it only ever makes things worse... Bigger beasts eat smaller ones - smallers one fight back. It is simply in the nature of things. But finding a Netharese scroll in a legendary dungeon guided by a unique, magical golem... now that's something! I suggest we move along. Let the Bedine mete out their justice by themselves, or kill it if you must. In any case, I trust it isn't the first time the Div and the Bedine have been in conflict and it won't be the last.
*

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt rolls his eyes, *"Oh, yeah, it is an everyday struggle for survival for the flying, magical, ice spitting giants. Not their fault, they just got no other options."*, and looks over to the Bedine, *"So, anyway, since we're here until sundown regardless, do you guys want us to put him down before we go, or do you want to do your own thing?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It looks like we've got a majority of players saying either kill him or let the Bedine handle it (presumably also kill him).

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"If you don't do it, we will. But we'd prefer if you could end the creature swiftly and mercifully. But maybe you want to find out where their lair was. With 30 dead travellers, there might be quite a bit treasure."*

The Bedine leader replied.

----------


## NiKkatsu

> Lekt rolls his eyes, *"Oh, yeah, it is an everyday struggle for survival for the flying, magical, ice spitting giants. Not their fault, they just got no other options."*, and looks over to the Bedine, *"So, anyway, since we're here until sundown regardless, do you guys want us to put him down before we go, or do you want to do your own thing?"*



*Almadek Udomorn*
*AC:* 15 (18 w/mage armor) *| HP:* 92/92 * | HIT DICE:* 15d6+30  
*Speed:* 40ft (fly 40ft) * | Initiative:* +3 
*Passive Perception:* 10 * | Passive Insight:* 10
*Conditions:* ---

Almadek smiles gently: ''*No more than it is a struggle for the owl to hunt a mouse, which the mouse could describe as a swooping feathered giant with killer talons, not completely unlike your own description of the giants just now. Yet, however one-sided and unfair things might be for the mouse, the owl will still die if it doesn't eat it, that fact remains.*'' He shrugs: ''*Kill it if it pleases you. I won't interfere.*'' Although he preferred the thrill of exploration, Almadek was not overly bothered by his companions' heroic streaks - it even amused him. More than once had he joined in on their valiances, after all, and he wouldn't protest if they decided to track down the lair of the Oni, either.

----------


## CardTrick

Shaking his head at Almadek's continued people-are-just-animals rationalizations, which given his own unfortunate condition, he can't help but take a little personally, Lekt nonetheless draws his sword at the Bedine leader's decision, *"Honestly, if we're going to make any side trips, I'd be more interested in checking out what the situation is with that dragon turtle thing. Dragons can get REAL old, so it might have some firsthand info on Nether stuff, and dragons hoard too, so there could be profit to boot. Plus, we already know where it is and it's on the way. But I'm always up for being extra greedy too. Can't hurt to ask."*, and approaches the captive Div, speaking to him in the giant's tongue, _"So, is that old man right? You got a little stash of treasure in a lair out there? Or literally any reason to not to just kill you now? I didn't even want to get involved here and you and your brothers failed to even give me a case of sniffles earlier, so I got no personal investment in killing you... but these folks want you dead and they've been helpful to us and happen to know stuff about what we're looking for... so... again... any reason, any at all?"_

----------


## Pyrophilios

The brute sighed: *"10 miles to the south you find a spire. At its base a six sided block can be rolled aside. That's where my brothers and I have made our home. By all means go there and enjoy the things we found."*

It doesn't take a genius to realize that there is likely more than one trap to be found there.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza waits until the Div has revealed all its secrets and then watches while Left kills it quickly. She stands by in case the Div has any more tricks. Once the deed is finished, if we are staying here for the day, she sets up her bubble camp for the party and as many of the Bedine that fit if they want. In the bubble, (or on the way if we are not staying) she asks the others. 

*"Should we take a detour and explore the Div's camp or continue on our quest? I wonder what the golem has to say?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She's will cast tiny hut if we are camping here. If we are moving on, then she'll wait of course.
If she needs to, she'll cast comprehend languages to talk to the golem.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The golem pondered a moment and then signed:
'Are you not equiped to find the tomb? Will you gain more than you lose by this detour?'

----------


## Postmodernist

"Och, though surely there're treasures to be had tha' these ogre bastards have left in their trap-riddled cave, it's most likely just camel barding and waterskins they stole from the Bedine. Perhaps there's trade goods and the like, and it might not be terrible ta returnt them to their rightful owners, and maybe they've got more goggles and such, but I dunno if it's worth it, given our reasons for being here. Though it'd be a fitting end for this bastard, Dharrus gestured towards the Div, "to lead us to hidey-hole an' make him set off all the traps ahead of us."

----------


## Pyrophilios

The party and the rescued Bedine spent a quiet day in the shelter, whiling the day away while the dead desicated in the heat. When the sun went down, the Bedine group said their farewells and went on in the direction the party had come from. 

Shamir was eager to leave the old battlefields behind and so the party went on. Beside another small well where everyone was able to refill their waterskins, nothing noteworthy happened. Several days went by without any more problems, until the obelisk appeared on the horizon that the old Bedine had described. 

You crest a dune and see a rocky escarpment in the distance with small cave entrances all over its surface. Dozens of tiny humanoid creatures dash back into the caves, sensing your presence.

*Spoiler: Nature DC 20*
Show


The creatures are desert-dwelling chwingas, usually benevolent elemental spirits.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
*Spoiler*
Show


I have a +0, I won't make it.  Hit the search engine and type roll 1d20.  Get a 20.  Yeesh.



_"Chwingas. They're not quite people or beasts, more like an elemental.  Mind you, elemental creatures can still be smart and dangerous - ask me later about the time I crossed blades with a Salamander blademaster - but they probably won't be a problem.  Since they're hiding, no need to scare them by chasing them unless we need something.

Or unless they're hiding because they think something might hunt us.  When there are no birds or bugs in the jungle, you know you're in trouble.  What's the desert version of that?"_  Theo turns to Shamir and asks.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Shamir shrugged: *"Lot's of things, sand snakes, skorpions, rocs - though I think they ran because they saw us.

But just to be sure, Pesh and I will stay here. I'm confident that you all are powerful enough to deal with whatever there is."*

----------


## NiKkatsu

*Almadek Udomorn*
*AC:* 15 (18 w/mage armor) *| HP:* 92/92 * | HIT DICE:* 15d6+30  
*Speed:* 40ft (fly 40ft) * | Initiative:* +3 
*Passive Perception:* 10 * | Passive Insight:* 10
*Conditions:* ---

*''It never hurts to be prepared for the worse''* Almadek says, drawing his staff. He traces a circle pattern in the air with it and his scales suddenly take on an iron sheen.
*Spoiler: Mage Armor*
Show

Almadek uses a charge from his staff to cast Mage Armor on himself

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

On the journey, Qaza updates her sympathy stone and contingency spell. Every morning she casts water breathing on the party, just in case. Every night, she makes her bubble camp. Once they get close to the obelisk, she pulls out her spell book and makes sure everyone is connected with a telepathic bond, including the Bedine and her simulacrum, who she keeps safely in a magic jar gem around her neck. She then tests out the link.

*"Check. One. Two. Check. Can everybody hear me? Alright, should we go explore this obelisk?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

As you get closer to the escarpment the earth begins to rumble and the dragon tortoise raises its massive head out of the sand.

It beginns to speak in a language Dharrus and Lekt recognize as draconic:
*"Who are you, what are your intentions?"*

As the giant creature moves, you can see chains of blue glowing energy binding it's hind legs and stretching into the ground. Hobbled like this, the Dragon Tortoise can't move more than 30ft from it's position.

*Spoiler: Arcana DC 20*
Show



A DC 19 Dispel Magic check could break the chains

----------


## CardTrick

Oddly obvious to the magic ensorcelling its chains, Lekt responds quite candidly to the massive ensnared creature in its own tongue, *"Well, we were on our way to a cave, possibly with some old ruins and carvings in it with this here golem... looking to find a really old scroll... like Netherese OLD, and umm... some locals we helped out a few days back mentioned having seen and heard you here in some kind of distress when they passed by, so we figured we check things out... maybe see if you know anything?"*, before turning to Dharrus to see if they had anything to add. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Arcana check 19, so Lekt doesn't know what to do about the chains, not that he has Dispel Magic anyway. Also, I'm assuming that Lekt knows Dharrus also speaks Draconic.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

It might take her a few tries and use quite a bit of her magic for that day, but Qaza is certain that if she kept at it, she could remove the chains that bind the dragon turtle. But the question now is 'should she?'. 

She lets the others explain why we are here. Instead, she is more interested in this dragon turtle and its well being. She wonders if this creature will be a friend or foe.

*"What are these chains of blue glowing energy binding you here? Why are you stuck like this? Who did this to you? Do you need some water or food?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

The turtle frowned before answering: *"I was captured a long time ago by a Netherese wizard to be his slave.
When their empire fell he was killed and I was abandoned. The chwingas found me and took pity on me. They feed and water me as well as they can. There is nothing I can tell you about any place beyond a 100ft that isn't 100 of years out of date."*

----------


## NiKkatsu

*Almadek Udomorn*
*AC:* 15 (18 w/mage armor) *| HP:* 92/92 * | HIT DICE:* 15d6+30  
*Speed:* 40ft (fly 40ft) * | Initiative:* +3 
*Passive Perception:* 10 * | Passive Insight:* 10
*Conditions:* ---

*''How unfortunate''*, Almadek answers. ''*From what I can see, we appear to share a certain kinship, for you are also a creation of the Platinum Dragon, yes?*'' He scratches his chin, thinking: ''*Your bonds look weak enough... surely one of my companions could un-magick them?*'' He turns to the others as he says so. ''*I believe a simple dispelling abjuration could do the trick, if any of you would feel so inclined.*''

----------


## Pyrophilios

At this request, the golem stepped forward and the gemstone in his chest began to glow. A bright flash emanated from it and suddenly the chains of force began to unravel. Only a few seconds later all traces of them were gone. The Dragon Tortoise looked stunned for a very long moment, then wiggled it's hind legs and a large smile came over it's face:
*
"Thank you. Very much. I can't believe, after all this time. I'm free. I won't forget this kindness."*

It's head retracted and with a rumble that was more like an earthquake it began to burrow, throwing large chunks of sand stone away before vanishing completely from sight. 

While the party still looked on, Almadek felt a slight tug on his sleeve. Looking down he realized one of the Chwinga had appeared next to him. A curious warmth spread out from the touch and when Almadek looked down, the Chwinga had vanished again.

The same happened to the rest of the party in quick succession. Then, the Chwingas were gone, nothing indicating that they had ever been there.

*Spoiler*
Show



*Theo* (1d10)[*5*] Charm of the Slayer: One sword in your possession becomes a dragon slayer or giant slayer (DM's choice) for the next 9 days. The charm then vanishes from you and the weapon returns to normal.

*Qaza * (1d10)[*3*] Charm of Vitality: This charm allows you to give yourself the benefit of a potion of vitality as an action. Once you do so, the charm vanishes from you.

*Dharrus* (1d10)[*7*] Charm of Heroism: This charm allows you to give yourself the benefit of a potion of heroism as an action. Once you do so, the charm vanishes from you.

*Almadek * (1d10)[*6*] Charm of Animal Conjuring: This charm allows you to cast the conjure animals spell (3rd-level version) as an action. Once used three times, the charm vanishes from you.

*Schlecter* (1d10)[*7*] Charm of Heroism: This charm allows you to give yourself the benefit of a potion of heroism as an action. Once you do so, the charm vanishes from you.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt, a bit disappointed the giant turtle creature didn't seem to have any information for them is taken by surprise by the golem's sudden disjunction of the enchanted chains, leaning in Qaza direction to quietly inquire, *"Did... did we know it could do that?"*

However, he is even more surprised by the dragon tortoises' equally abrupt departure. Ever the would-be jobber-of-the-month, acting on his first instinct, Lekt calls out to the rapidly burrowing creature, *"Candlekeep! If you don't see any of us again personally, remember it was Candlekeep that freed you!"*

After the turtle has departed and the Chwingas do their odd business, Lekt simply looks over his companions, *"So, that was... that was something."*

----------


## Postmodernist

"Well, tha was... som'thin." Dharrus looked stunned for a moment before eyeing the golem over. He began to gesture toward it, as he had done before, speaking as he did so, in case the construct understood him verbally. "That was truly impressive. What else is it that ye can do?"

----------


## Pyrophilios

The golem replied with his signs:* 'This is my function. I open the vault that has been sealed by magic. I am the key. There is no other purpose for me but this.'*

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

Theo looks on in awe as the gigantic creature disappears beneath the sand, working hard to remember every detail of yet another grand sight, another tale to tell.

----------


## Pyrophilios

When everything appeared to be over, Shamir dared to approach:
*"It seems you did some good here. Shall we resume our travels? There's a good bit of night left to make some progress and I want to avoid the range of the false travelers."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

While Qaza debates whiter or not to question the dragon turtle first Orr just free it, the golem steps forward and makes the decision for us. The dragon fortunately is grateful and does not immediately attack us, but unfortunately it leaves before Qaza gets a chance to question it further. She responds to Lekt. 

*"I didn't know it could do that. That's truly impressive."*

She is grateful for the blessing from the Chwingas, but would have liked to get to know them too. When it had all settled, she realized there was nothing more to do here and that we should continue. But she will always long to return to this magical place. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

As the group went on its way, very gradually the landscape changed. Less sand and more rock. Occassionally there would be a hardy little shrub or some sparse halms of grey brown grass.

At the third rest Shamir declared: *"It's not far now. We should reach Haruun at dawn tomorrow."* 
And indeed, the farther the group moved, the more signs of the vanished Netherese empire became visible - parts of old walls, remnants of statues, ancient carvings, barely visible on eroded rock and even the odd piece of paved road. 

As the sun's first tender rays illuminated the sky, a massive hill became visible as an outline in the darkness. 

*"We are close now. Remember, there are Purple Worms around and they react to loud noises. So try to keep it down as much as possible, or be prepared to go to battle."*

Only half an hour later, you reach the base of the hill. The landscape around you bears the scars of a purple worms habitation, a complex of caves that collapsed as the worm created its rubblefilled tunnels. You see a crack in the face of the hill that looks like an entrance to an  undamaged cave. Around it, a few fifteen-foot-diameter, rubblefilled holes provide clear evidence of a purple worms passage. Vultures circle overhead, as if anticipating scraps.

Shamir indicated at a raised part of rocks: *"Pesh and I will wait over there. There is a well and the ground is to hard to tunnel through. Good luck with your endeavor."*

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

Theo quietly bids them a safe wait.  Taking out some soft fabric and lengths of cord, he ties down anything on his gear that might make noise, and bids the others do the same.
_Casting: Pass Without Trace, duration 1 hr.  Everyone has +10 on your Stealth checks when within 30' of Theo.  Duration is Concentration, so it'll go down if battle starts_

That done, he peers at the crack, and moves closer to examine it, careful to walk only on stable areas of ground.

*Spoiler*
Show


Looking for routes in and down, signs of prior tracks, traps, etc.
Stealth (1d20+22)[*28*]
Perception (1d20+7)[*22*]
Survival (1d20+7)[*9*]
Investigation (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

After saying goodbye to the Bedine, Qaza waits for the ranger to take the lead in scouting out the area. Flying on her broom, she shouldn't make much noise, but she's grateful for the extra magical help. She refreshes the party's telepathic bond and then flies above Theo, looking for clues or traps in the purple worm holes. 

*"Lead the way Theo."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Recasts Rary's telepathic bond. 
Stealth: (1d20+12)[*26*]
Investigation: (1d20+10)[*29*]

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus nods as the team begins cautiously reconnoitering the area. "I know it's been a while, but this is a simple reminder that stealth isn't me strongest suit. Also, d'we know anythin' about the habits and nature o' these purple worms? I know that they're big, and tha's about it." The dwarf then desperately attempts to mimic the careful steps of his comrades while scanning the landscape for surprises.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Stealth* - (2d20)[*8*][*4*](12) This is Stealth with Disadvantage, so take the worse of these two.
*Perception* - (2d20+1)[*3*][*16*](19) This is with advantage, so take the better of the two.
*Investigation* - (1d20)[*17*]
*Survival* - (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

As soon as you enter the tunnels, a horrid stench hits your nostrils. Worm dung, no question. 

The walls of the tunnel are sculpted and chiseled, empty sconces dot the walls, and chunks of stucco  once brightly painted with scenes and writing  lie crumbled on the floor. Long, viscid, rubbery tubes of glistening purple worm dung lie strewn about, giving off their acrid odor.

Here and there a bit of metal glints in the dung, indicating, that the worms have eaten and excreted things that even the stone dissolving stomachs of those creatures weren't able to destroy. 

Though who is greedy enough to dig through *that*?



About 5ft down the tunnel, a large pile of rubble blocks any further movement - apparently a worm has eaten its way across the wide of the corridor and made the tunnel collapse partially behind it. 

Climbing atop the rubble reveals that the tunnel continues behind the partial cave in, though moving significant amounts of stone likely will cause a lot fo noise...

*Spoiler*
Show



Removing enough debris to allow a Small or Medium humanoid to fit through the opening takes one person about an hour, but the noise caused by the work could summon a hungry purple worm. To avoid doing so, whoever is clearing the rubble must succeed on two DC 15 Dexterity or Strength checks.

----------


## CardTrick

As he quietly followed behind Theo and Dharrus in the group's marching order through the cave, Lekt pondered the wisdom of the two Bedine having been left alone in purple worm territory, but he pushes aside the notion as it was their home terf and they'd been paid in advance, so fairly enough, their fates were their own. 

Already smelling like a camel's ball sack after traveling the desert sun and sand in his heavy armor, the oversized man has no qualms about poking around monster feces at the slightest gleam of possible undigested treasures being afoot. 

*Spoiler: Note*
Show

There is 0% chance this is the first time any member of the party has seen Lekt paddle into poop or other grossness on the promise of treasure.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza watches as Lekt again jumps into something disgusting for the chance at a small amount of treasure. She thinks about stopping him but decides it might be nice to see what these things are. She instead offers to help. 

*"If you wait a few minutes, I can summon some helpers to go through this instead of you."*

She sits down and opens her spell book, summoning an invisible servant to dig through the muck.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casts unseen servant. Repeating as needed to get more servants. When they arrive, she'll instruct them first to help Lekt, then to help whoever wants to start on the rockslide.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The first thing Lekt found was a bright and shiny ring, silver, with a single green stone in the center, though not a trace of corrosion was visible on it.

The air became almost unbearable through the overturning of the dung, but at least the conjured servants didn't complain. 

The digging invisible servants soon pulled a dark grey shield from the pile, with stylized legs embossed on the front. Another force construct unearthed a complete set of full plate, made from a dull golden material and looked like it was sized for a dwarf. 

When the last bit of pile was turned over, the only thing remaining were two fire opals, that Lekt estimated to be worth easily 1000gp each. 

*Spoiler: Detect Magic and Arcana DC 15 or Identify spells*
Show



The ring is one of acid resistance
The shield is a animated shield
the full plate is a dwarven plate

None appear cursed.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

As her invisible minions continue to work on the tunnel, Qaza excitedly looks through the loot they dug out from the muck. First, it stinks. She uses her magic to clean everything off. Then she tries to determine what everything is.

*"A ring of acid resistance, apparently not immunity, though. Too bad for that poor guy. An animated shield. My hands are full with my broom and my wand. And it looks like some dwarven plate. Maybe Lekt or Dharrus could use that."*

She returns to her spell book, summoning another invisible servant to dig through the rockslide. If no one wants it, she'll pocket the ring just to carry it, although she isn't going to attune to it. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casts unseen servant. Repeating as needed to get more servants. When they arrive, she'll instruct them to help with the rockslide.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt considers giving Qaza a big ole' hug as they magically cleaned the loot but conspicuously left him absolutely reeking. However, instead he figures he's so gnarly at this point that the earth from excavating the tunnel can't possibly make it, and thus heads over to help clear the area with Qaza's invisible friends. After all, by the sounds of Qaza's evaluation of the magical baubles retrieved from the poop, the only thing that seemed of immediate worth to him was the armor, which he felt Dharrus deserved the first look at, given Lekt had already scored a sweet new belt many days before. Only fair. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


First Strength Check DC 15(1d20+9)[*20*]
w/Advantage (1d20+9)[*10*]

Second Strength Check DC 15(1d20+9)[*29*]
w/Advantage (1d20+9)[*10*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Careful work and many hands made it possible to open up a path through the rubble, without causing a rockslide or another cave-in. 

At the other side, the tunnel opened into a cave fifty feet long, thirty feet wide, and twenty feet tall. Bats chittered near the ceiling, and the floor reeked with mounds of their guano.
Colorfully painted frescoes lined the walls deeper in the cave.

Benches, wooden desks, and scaffolding gnawed by beetle larva and ravaged by time indicate that once upon a time someone used this place as their workspace. Evidence of a cooking fire and
tools lay at the far end of the cave, partially covered by the rubble from a purple worms passage.

The brightly colored murals were intact and appeared to almost glow, so vibrant were the colors. 

Each mural measured 10 feet by 10 feet and had a caption below it written in Draconic:

Mural A: This mural shows three wizards wearing strange hats and using magic to bring life to a stone golem. The stone golem has a bright blue sapphire in its chest.
Ancient script labels each wizard, and a larger inscription is engraved below the scene.

*Spoiler: Draconic*
Show


The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire
Sentinel.



Mural B: This mural illustrates three wizards with odd hats presenting a stone golem to a young man dressed in royal finery. One of the wizards embeds a sapphire shard
in the right palm of the young man. Ancient script labels the young man, and a larger inscription is engraved below the scene.

*Spoiler: Draconic*
Show

The name translates as Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of
Azumar.


Mural C: This mural shows the golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems
chest. Theres a large inscription engraved below.

*Spoiler: Draconic*
Show

The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.


Mural D: This mural portrays a battle between the young man with a blue stone embedded in his right palm and a blue dragon and its army of monsters and men. The
dragon is wounded in one eye. Three wizards wearing peculiar hats accompany the young man. The dragon has blasted the golem with dark energy that is hurling
it through a crack in the sky. The dragon has a label, and theres an inscription below.

*Spoiler: Draconic*
Show

The dragons name translates as Zikzokrishka. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the dragon
Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.


Mural E: This mural shows the young man being entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Three wizards with unique hats cast a
spell on the young man, whose eyes are closed. Mourners crowd all around. Small labels identify the figures, and theres a larger inscription below.

*Spoiler: Draconic*
Show

The labels translate as Prince Hamukai of Azumar and the three wizards Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here Hamukai enters the
eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.


Mural F: This mural shows the destruction and slaughter of a city by an assault from a one-eyed blue dragon and its horde of monsters. The blue dragon stands atop a
mastaba under which lies a star-filled vault surrounded by a magical aura. The vault holds a young man inside a sarcophagus. On the left side of the mural, three
wizards wearing curious hats flee toward a distant series of caves. An inscription below the painting is accompanied by a rough map.

*Spoiler: Draconic*
Show

The inscription reads: Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.



*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Noticing Lekt also stinks, Qaza does the best she can with her magic. She can clean his clothes but her spell doesn't work on his skin or hair. *"Sorry, Lekt. It only works on objects, not creatures."* 

She then says goodbye to each of the unseen servants as they disappear. *"Thanks for all your help, boys. See you again soon."*

When she arrives in the room with the murals, she again breaks out her spell book and gives herself the ability to read draconic. If no one else has translated them first, she lets everyone else know what they say. After seeing all of the murals, she turns to the golem,

*"Is that you? How did you recover? Can you help us find the dragon?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casts comprehend languages as a ritual.


*Spoiler: notes*
Show

1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of
Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## J-H

*Theo Veldt*

Theo walks through the room, admiring the murals.  He reads each inscription aloud, his command of many languages allowing him to perfectly translate the Draconic captions for each mural to the party (go ahead and read them).  

"So we are here, in Haruun, where the wizards made these murals... and the Nether Scroll lies entombed with a cursed prince, somewhere in the destroyed city of Azumar.  I guess you," (motioning to the golem) "Were blasted somewhere else and didn't get found before the Anauroch desert was formed with the fall of Netheril."

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt squints at Qaza after Theo is done translating and began asking about the dragon, *"I mean, that had to have been an age ago. Hopefully the dragon moved on. But hey, looks like we finally have confirmation on the scroll. Prince's coffin. Can he bring us to the prince's coffin? We pop that baby open, grab the scroll... and we finally get to go home and clean all this damned sand out of our... umm... crevasses."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Golem looked on for a long moment, before signing:
'I remember now. There was a fight. The dragon attacked. Gravity was distorted. A rip in space caught me. I was damaged and teleported. The map seems accurate. We may find our way. Beware the dragon.'

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus assists Qaza in thoroughly casting _prestidigitation_ to scour the items as thoroughly clean as possible. Even with the magical assistance, the odors are overwhelming. As he sees Qaza preparing the ritual, he interrupts. "My draconic ain't what it used t'be, but I reckon I can decipher these captions well enough. Yer welcome to read 'em yerself, though." With that, the dwarven researcher recites the text from beneath the murals to the rest of the party, his brogue coloring the ancient names comically. Once done, he dons the dwarven armor, surprised at the thoroughness of its fit, and stows the plate. "If any of ye can make use'o this, have at it."

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza writes down all of the inscriptions into the back of her spell book in case we need to remember them. She then follows the golem's advice and recommends we leave these purple worm tunnels to continue our quest.

*"Let's get out of here and follow this map. Thank you, golem. Oh, do you have a name or should we just call you The Golem?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Spoiler: notes*
Show

1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The golem indicated that, no, he didn't have a name, but that golem was fine, as that is what he is. 

Just as the party turned around towards the exit, a slight tremor ran through the ground, getting stronger and stronger by the second.

*Spoiler*
Show



A purpleworm is closing in

Perception DC 18 to pinpoint where the worm will appear to gain a surprise round against it

----------


## CardTrick

As the group neared the end of the tunnels Lekt shrugs, having quietly mulled over Qaza's mention of following the map directions to their new destination, *"Well, that map is probably REALLY REALLY DATED but maybe Shamy and son will recognize some of the landmarks or whatever? Can't hurt to..."*, but he's cut off by earth suddenly starting to rumble more and more. 


*"Well, crap..."*, the tall fighter grunts as he shifts into position to greet what he can only assume is one or more of the violet burrowers. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lekt rolled a 25 on the DC 18 Perception check.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

"Jolly good, another three days of traveling or more like as not."  Suddenly the ground rumbles.  Theo pauses, looking around and listening while balanced on his toes.  "Over there!"  He charges towards the wall where the worm will appear.  "Time to show them some fury... little trick I picked up in the north forests."  He stamps his foot on the ground in a steady pattern and arches his back, while fur sprouts across his body and his teeth lengthen.  Finished, Theo continues to bounce on his feet, his longsword ready to swing.

As the worm appears, he swings at it with two ferocious blows.

*Spoiler: Surprise round*
Show


Move: To spot
BA: Casting Guardian of Nature:  
*Spoiler: spell effects*
Show


Primal Beast. Bestial fur covers your body, your facial features become feral, and you gain the following benefits:

    Your walking speed increases by 10 feet.
    You gain darkvision with a range of 120 feet.
    You make Strength-based attack rolls with advantage.
    Your melee weapon attacks deal an extra 1d6 force damage on a hit.



Attack:
(1d20+12)[*14*] or (1d20+12)[*15*] , (1d8+9)[*13*] magic slash + (1d6)[*1*] force
Extra attack:
(1d20+12)[*16*] or (1d20+12)[*17*] , (1d8+9)[*12*] magic slash + (1d6)[*1*] force

Init is at +2
AC is at 20
Concentrating on Guardian of Nature

----------


## NiKkatsu

*Almadek Udomorn*
*AC:* 15 (18 w/mage armor) *| HP:* 92/92 * | HIT DICE:* 15d6+30  
*Speed:* 40ft (fly 40ft) * | Initiative:* +3 
*Passive Perception:* 10 * | Passive Insight:* 10
*Conditions:* ---

Almadek had been rather silent during the group's advance through the caverns, taking in everything around them. He was in awe whilst reading the draconic texts on the murals and captivated by the golem's explanation of his fight against the blue dragon. Thus, he was caught quite off guard as the purple worm emerged from the walls of the cavern and a took a few seconds more than some of his group to be ready to react. Good thing he'd cast mage armor before entering the caves, he thought...

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza finishes her conversation with the golem.

*"Ok, we will call you Golem then. If you ever decide you'd like another name, you are free to change it. Just let us know."* 

When she hears the rumbling, she can tell it is likely a purple worm, can't tell where it is coming from, so she gets on her broom and lifts into the air, trying to stay in the middle of the cavern and more importantly, in the middle of her friends. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Spoiler: notes*
Show

1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The ground shook and in a spray of earth the worm appeared from the middle of the floor, spraying stone and dirt everywhere. Though it seemed surprised at the relative hardness of the floor and had to swallow a large piece - which allowed the party a few crucial seconds to act.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

When the giant purple worm erupts from the floor, Qaza raises her wand and a small glob of mucous shoots from it, launching at the worm.  when the glob hits the worm, it expands, completely encasing the creature in thick, green mucous, that immediately hardens.

*"Let's see if we can restrain it!"* 

She then flies to stay as far away as possible from the creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Uses Wand of Viscid Globs 
*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*31*], on hit, target is restrained for one hour or until exposed to sunlight. 

Edit: Only a 28 to hit. I used my spellcasting attack bonus but I shouldn't have included the arcane grimoire. 



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## CardTrick

Upon Theo and Qaza decide that fighting the worm was the best option, Lekt steels himself with his runic arts before launching himself at the massive and newly gummed-up creature, in a flurry of sword swings. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 
*Move* = Up to Attack Worm (speed is 45)
*Bonus Action* - Hill Rune activation (resistance to bludgeoning, piecing, and slashing damage in addition to normal resistance to poison damage).
*Action* Three Attacks
*Action Surge Action* Three More Attacks

_Attack 1_ (1d20+14)[*31*]
w/Advantage from Qaza Restraining It (1d20+14)[*25*]
_Damage_ (1d8)[*4*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*3*] slashing and (1d6)[*4*] radiant 

_Attack 2_ (1d20+14)[*22*]
w/Advantage from Qaza Restraining It (1d20+14)[*21*]
_Damage_ (1d8)[*2*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*3*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*6*] slashing and (1d6)[*5*] radiant 

_Attack 3_ (1d20+14)[*30*]
w/Advantage from Qaza Restraining It (1d20+14)[*25*]
_Damage_ (1d8)[*3*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*5*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*5*] slashing and (1d6)[*1*] radiant 

_Attack 4_ (1d20+14)[*16*]
w/Advantage from Qaza Restraining It (1d20+14)[*21*]
_Damage_ (1d8)[*4*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*5*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*3*] slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant 

_Attack 5_ (1d20+14)[*23*]
w/Advantage from Qaza Restraining It (1d20+14)[*20*]
_Damage_ (1d8)[*5*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*5*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*4*] slashing and (1d6)[*4*] radiant 

_Attack 6_ (1d20+14)[*25*]
w/Advantage from Qaza Restraining It (1d20+14)[*20*]
_Damage_ (1d8)[*1*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*2*] slashing and (1d6)[*3*] radiant 

If one of the above attacks is a Critical Hit, Lekt also activates his Fire Rune dealing an additional (4d6)[*18*] fire damage and it needs to make a DC18 Strength save throw or be restrained for 1 minute (already is) and take an additional (2d6)[*4*] fire damage at the start of each of its turns for that one minute. Lekt is only using this once though, even if there are two critical hits.

----------


## CardTrick

As the worm seems to be caught off guard, Lekt uses the opportunity to try and befuddle it as he grows into his larger form and continues flailing wildly at the creature.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Reaction:* Activate Stone Rune. 
*Bonus Action:* Giant's Might (get big)
*Action:* Attack Three Times

At the end of the worms turn during the surprise round, Lekt uses his reaction to activate his Stone rune. The worm needs to make a DC 18 Wisdom save or be charmed, incapacitated, and have its speed reduced to 0, as it goes into a stupor for 1 minute. It can make a new save at the end of each of its subsequent turns. 

_Attack 1_ (1d20+14)[*23*]
w/Advantage from Qaza Restraining It (1d20+14)[*31*]
_Damage_ (1d8)[*7*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*5*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*5*] slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant 

_Attack 2_ (1d20+14)[*28*]
w/Advantage from Qaza Restraining It (1d20+14)[*25*]
_Damage_ (1d8)[*1*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*2*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*2*] slashing and (1d6)[*4*] radiant 

_Attack 3_ (1d20+14)[*23*]
w/Advantage from Qaza Restraining It (1d20+14)[*22*]
_Damage_ (1d8)[*4*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*2*] slashing and (1d6)[*3*] radiant 

Additional (1d8)[*1*] slashing damage to first attack that hits from Giant's Might.

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus moves as far away from the horrific worm's reach, hoping to evade the creature's toothy maw. Seeing his comrades assail the beast, he first sought to fortify the warriors directly engaged with it. Then he unleashed a fiery and telepathic assault of his own.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bonus action, cast Shield of Faith on Theo, who then gets a Voice of Order attack against it as he reaction.
Cast Firebolt (1d20+10)[*18*] for (2d1)[*2*] fire damage.
Cast Tasha's Mind Whip. DC 18 INT save or it takes (3d6)[*15*] psychic damage and must choose to take only one of a move, bonus, or standard action. Half damage on a save, no additional effect.

----------


## J-H

*Theo Veldt*

"Have at you!"  Theo's sword bursts into flame.  He swings twice, and then once more, as he roars with a deeper-than-normal voice.  Dark blood sprays out as his blows cut through the worm's armor.

*Spoiler*
Show


BA: Use the power of the Helm of Brilliance to get +1d6 fire damage on my attacks.
2 attacks
Then a reaction attack thanks to Voice of Order.
All attacks have advantage thanks to Guardian of Nature

Attack (1d20+12)[*28*] or (1d20+12)[*23*] for (1d8+9)[*16*] plus (1d6)[*2*] force plus (1d6)[*6*] fire

Attack (1d20+12)[*20*] or (1d20+12)[*15*] for (1d8+9)[*12*] plus (1d6)[*5*] force plus (1d6)[*6*] fire

Reaction/Voice of Order
Attack (1d20+12)[*27*] or (1d20+12)[*30*] for (1d8+9)[*14*] plus (1d6)[*6*] force plus (1d6)[*1*] fire

*68 damage assuming all hit and no resistances*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The combined assault on the hapless worm was both furious and effective. While the beast was basically imobilized, the cutting, slashing and burning across it's protruding front end was too much: A major blood vessel burst, spraying the entire party with worm fluid. The massive purple monster fell limp and seemed to shrink as life left its body. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Good job - nothing like overkill to bring down a single foe in round 1  :Small Cool: 

DC 18 Survival check to extract worm venom. 

Investigation check to dive into its entrails for potential goodies.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

After the others cut down the giant purple worm and turn it into a giant purple pile of goo, Qaza flies up to it and starts looking through the remains.

*"I heard they swallow everything. Maybe there's some magic in here."* 

She keeps shaking her arms to throw the goo off of her, but seems to make some progress.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Investigation: (1d20+10)[*27*]



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## CardTrick

Having been up close and personal enough to get an entire face full of worm viscera, Lekt semi-comically retches in the direction of his party, while clawing goop away from his eyes and nose, *"Oooh gawd... some of it got in my mouth... tastes real bad, like... UWWGAWWKKK... ewww... and I just swallowed some. Ooohhh gawd... it's so gross."*

He's remains too busy violently shaking himself like a wet dog to be of any use to those searching from treasure or harvesting venom.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Quaza had been lucky to fly so high, to escape the worst of the spray. Now, a bunch of invisible servants went into the worm's guts to look for goodies.

The only thing they found was a surprisingly well preserved flask with a stylized dragon on its large stopper, as well as another pair of fire opals

*Spoiler*
Show



The flask is easily identified as 
Slumbering Dragon Vessel
FTD

Wondrous item, uncommon (requires attunement)
This vessel can be a potion bottle, drinking horn, or other container meant to hold a liquid.

As a bonus action, if the vessel is empty, you can speak the command word to fill the vessel with one of the following (your choice): ale, olive oil, a potion of healing, or a potion of climbing. Once this property is used, it can't be used until the next dawn. A potion you create in this way loses its magical properties if it isn't imbibed within 24 hours.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

Theo looks at it, once it's been cleaned off.  "I once knew a chap who had something like this... only it filled with fine wine.  The man had great stories, but he always carried it around with him, and I never once saw him walk in a straight line.  He could drink a dwarf under the table, though."

----------


## Postmodernist

Though he'd managed to avoid the worst of the horrific spray from the creature, Dharrus sputtered a few times in disgust. He dry heaved when Lekt began his clowning, and nearly puked when Qaza began sifting through the remains. Once his dwarven fortitude took over and restored his stomach to its rightful orientation, he immediately began casting _prestidigitation_ on himself to remove the ichor from his armor and clothing.

"If'nyone needs ta get clean, I'm happy to help," he mutters, eager to cleanse the others. The disorderly character of the mess was nearly as nauseating as the actual creature's fluids. "Speakin'a dwarves drinking others under the table..." Dharrus pulls a bottle of ale out from his bag, and quaffs it in order to replace the worm-stench currently invading his nostrils.

----------


## Pyrophilios

In a bit of good news, bad news situation, it turned out that despite best efforts, the worm stench lingered on - at least until the party could find sufficient amounts of soap and water to clean themselves. But at least the noses of all participants soon just got used to the smell while even the hungriest predator would likely keep its distance.

The return through the cleared passage didn't cause any more calamities and the group found themselves soon outside again. Pesh and Shamir had set up a small tent next to the cistern and looked relieved when the party returned. The relieve soon turned to revulsion as the group came into smelling distance.

*"By all the gods, you reek like the south end of the foulest, northward facing piece of dessert carrion that I ever had the misfortune to come near."*

Once Shamir heard of the map and the dragon battle he nodded: *"I know of this place. The ruined city of Azumar. The place is permeated by an eternally seething sandstorm. Nothing good ever came from this cursed dead city! If you must go there... Well I at least can lead you there. It will be another five days of travel."*

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
"I think it's a sand scrub for everyone tonight.  You just have to be careful to wipe down well afterwards."

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza gives the potion to the Bedine.

*"You can use this more than we can."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Accidentally edited instead of quoting. Rewrote the main point of the post. 



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"That is most generous of you. You have our thanks. If nothing else, it will help our tribe tremendously."* With Shamir there is an unspoken 'despite it being magic' Also Qaza had the strong impression that the tribe might rather sell the item than use it themselves.

*"You probably should go about scrubbing yourself down with sand, as Theo indicated. Just make sure to not get sand fleas in the process. So only take the hot surface sand and use your magics to clean it."*

----------


## CardTrick

Already quietly stewing over Qaza increasing their guides' pay by more than hundred-fold for no reason his greedy self could fathom, Lekt grimaces at the prospect of affixing even more of the desert's damnedable sand to his body, and chimes in, *"We could also just take actual baths back at the keep the next time they open the portal. Half of us stay here with the golem while the others clean up, then we swap. Easy peasy. Maybe drop off the gear and loot we ain't using too... except the potion thing, of course."*

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus continues to scrub himself, repressing the urge to gag.

"Aye, lets get on with't. I dinnae wanna be here any longer'n necessary."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dharrus is gonna attempt a History (or Arcana?) roll to see if he knows anything about the ruined city of Azumar.
*History* - (1d20)[*3*]

EDIT: He doesn't. Or maybe he does, just the really wrong stuff.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Despite Dharrus' best efforts, he couldn't remember anything pertinent about the dead city, beyond having seen it's name somewhere - and even there he wasn't sure if it had been a map or the name on a pet collar. 

Five days gave the team plenty of time to make a stop back at candlekeep, resupply and come back refreshed. Finally, after way too much time in the desert, the team saw before them a city that had long fallen to ruin. Scoured husks of once-magnificent stone buildings jutted out of the desert like rotted teeth. Emerging from under the smothering sands, the remnants of ancient streets wound their way around crumbled walls and through the rubble of collapsed buildings. Ahead, they saw and heard a sandstorm in the middle of the ruined city that swirled in place like the dome of an immense, seething cathedral. The scent of scorched sand permeated the area.

The golem pointed to the sandstorm and made the sign for 'Danger'

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza cleans herself off, rests, and returns to the desert with the others. When they reach the city and see the sandstorm, she at first is at a loss as to how we can enter the storm. She asks the golem if that is even our destination.

*"Is that where we need to go to find the scroll?"* 

She then sets about trying to figure out any way we could enter the storm safely, or if there are other destinations in the city that might seem more productive.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Arcana/Investigation (1d20+10)[*19*]



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

Theo peers intently at the sandstorm.  "Every sandstorm I've heard of has been huge, from horizon to horizon.  That baby sandstorm doesn't look natural.  It's probably still dangerous, though."  

*Spoiler*
Show


Survival (1d20+7)[*11*]
Why do my skill rolls always fail?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Qaza studied the dome-shaped, four hundred feet wide sandstorm. Flashes of purple lightning coursed through the roiling storm, and the sound of the sand was nearly deafening. Scoured bones litter the ground beneath it, and the stone of the nearby ruins had been gouged by its ceaseless winds.

The winds were definitely magical in nature. Qaza surmized that a strong area dispell should be able to temporarily create a hole into the wall of sand and wind, preventing the team from getting sand blasted to death.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt vocalizes his assessment of the group's latest obstacle, *"Fantasic... even more damned sand... just... FANTASTIC. "*, while otherwise patiently waiting for the arcanists to analyze the phenomena and confer with the golem, *"Please, say there's an... uh... unsandy....way through."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

As long as the golem recommends that we go that direction, Qaza lets the others know what she thinks.

*"Lets move towards the sand storm. When we get there, we can try to dispel a hole at least to let us get through. But it likely won't last long so we'll have to move quickly. Dharrus, can you help."* 

If the others come along, she starts flying towards the storm, and when everyone is ready, she tries to dispel a part of the storm.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She wil use a 3rd level dispel magic. 
Intelligence check: (1d20+5)[*25*] plus Guidance as long as Postmodernist agrees, (1d4)[*4*]
If it fails, use chronal shift to reroll (1d20+5)[*24*] still adding above guidance



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

As the team moved on towards the center, more and more signs of necromantic energies became visible.

The first thing that caught their notice was a suspicious patch of flat sand from which skeletal arms shoot empor, trying to catch unwary travellers and pull them under the sand. Though none were strong enough to be a particular challenge to the group.

Closing in on one of the ruined buildings, Schlecter became aware of three anomalies within it's walls. 

Three flaming skulls roamed within, each wearing a very odd, tattered hat.

*Spoiler: Investigation DC 15*
Show



These are the same hats that the wizards in the murals were wearing, who helped seal the Nether scroll

*Spoiler: Insight DC 15*
Show


A friendly greeting and an appeal to their values in life might be able to turn this into a friendly encounter

requires a successful Persuation roll

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza recognizes the hats from the murals.

*"These are the same hats that the wizards in the murals were wearing, who helped seal the Nether scroll. Perhaps a friendly greeting and an appeal to their values in life might be able to turn this into a friendly encounter. Maybe someone more charming would like to try talking to them before Lekt runs in and attacks them."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

Theo's helm emits a dim glow as the group moves past the undead.  The smaller undead arms often turn to ash as Theo passes them.  He speaks the command word, and his longsword's blade is covered in rippling flame.

"Reasonable?  Undead?  I suppose there's always room for a little optimism in life, isn't there?"

*Spoiler*
Show


Helm of Brilliance:
As long as it has at least one diamond, the helm emits dim light in a 30-foot radius when at least one undead is within that area. Any undead that starts its turn in that area takes 1d6 radiant damage.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt ***** an eyebrow at Qaza and Theo's mildly insulting comments, feigning actual personal offense, *"Run in and... and hey now! Half-undead guy right here, buddy... geez... with friends like these... I swear."*

Shaking his head, Lekt then steps forward towards the trio of flaming skulls with a big smile and what he honestly is deluded enought to believe is some measure of personal charm, *"By all the gods! Is that Abzin? And Sharisa... oh and of course Kaalin."*, calling back to the others, *Guys, I can't believe we're meeting the Consortium of Three, but this is definitely them."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 My intention is for Lekt to ultimately aid a Persuasion check from Dharrus, if he decides to make one. But for the moment he's just starting things off by pretending to be ancient wizard fan-boy. This can only go well...  :Small Tongue: 

(1d20+5)[*14*]
w/Advantage (1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

The flaming skulls froze for a moment as they heard the greeting. Flaming madness played in their eyes for a very long second before the roiling fire within stabilized and one of them spoke: *"You know our names? You know who we are? But how? It has been so long... The curse... The mad dragon. Can it be? Deliverance after so long a time?
Have you come to end her and free our souls from this endless nightmare?"*

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus nods as the flaming skulls express their astonishment. "Aye, we've come ta set things aright as best we can. We saw ye on tha murals, and we have the sapphire golem with us. We're looking for tha Nether Scroll, and hope ta free this land from its curse. Anything ye can tell us about what's ta come will help. Tell us more about the curse, and this... mad dragon ye speak of." The clockwork magus waits attentively, his melodious voice rippling through the chamber.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Persuasion* - (1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"You are lying! You work for her. The geas, the geas, You are here to taunt us, taunt us, taunt us!"*
Dharrus' approach seemed to agitate the three flaming skulls, making them swarm around each other, feeding on the negative emotions they displayed. An attack seems to be immanent if nothing is done to calm the situation.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza steps forward, trying to help Dharrus convince these old wizards to help instead of fight. She knows that no one will listen to a young gnome, no matter how often she is right, but she knows she needs to try. 

She projects an image in the air of the first picture in the cave of the purple worm. It shows the three wizards. 

*"No. no no. We don't work for a her and we don't know what the geas is. We are here with the Sapphire Sentinel to undo the Dragon's Curse. We know your story. We are here to help."* 

As long as the flaming skull wizards don't attack, she uses her next few actions to change the scene, showing each of the pictures in order. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Help to Dharrus' persuasion (1d20+5)[*6*]

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

Standing at a safe distance away from the wizard skulls (45'?), Theo asks, projecting his voice.  "Does a geas prevent you from talking and listening?"

*Spoiler*
Show


Persuasion (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler*
Show


Ini 
Theo: (1d20+2)[13]
Qaza: (1d20+7)[24]
Dharrus: (1d20)[17]
Almadek: (1d20+3)[16]
Schlecter: (1d20+3)[13]

Flameskull: (1d20+3)[9]


Everyone gets to act before the Flameskulls 





The three skulls began to turn ever more rapidly around their own axis and around each other like a maddening ballet of flame, while they burned ever brighter. There were only moments before the undead creatures would begin to dispense death and destruction.

----------


## Postmodernist

Dharrus closes his eyes, a whirr of ticking clocks emanating softly behind him, and a whiff of anise permeates the air. The sorcerer extends his palms to Lekt and Theo, both of whom feel a surge of energy before them. "Go," he says simply, as arcane celerity courses through their bodies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spend 3 metamagic points to cast a twinned Haste on Lekt and Theo. Move away from the monsters if possible, spreading out from the team so we're not bunched up. Also, if we happen to be in melee range (unlikely, but still) Voice of Order can allow for a melee attack from one of them.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
"Tally ho!"  Theo's feet churn up the sand, leaving a trail of dust in the air as the halfling's form grows into a short, bulky, hairy avatar of destruction.  His sword becomes a blurring bar of flame when he reaches the maddened undead, hammering them repeatedly with powerful, swift blows.

*Spoiler*
Show


BA:  Nature's Guardian, duration Concentration, advantage on Str-based attack rolls, +10' speed, +1d6 force on hit.
Move speed with Haste:  100'.  Plenty to close with.  Moving to end up next to two skulls that are adjacent to each other so I can use Horde Breaker
Attacks:  2 attacks regular + 1 attack Haste + 1 attack Horde Breaker.  Horde breaker attack is targeted against a different skull than the first 3 attacks, whichever one is within 5' of whichever one I attack first.

Attack (1d20+12)[*18*] or (1d20+12)[*19*], damage (1d8+9)[*16*] magic slashing + (1d6)[*6*] fire + (1d6)[*5*] force

Attack (1d20+12)[*23*] or (1d20+12)[*24*], damage (1d8+9)[*13*] magic slashing + (1d6)[*4*] fire + (1d6)[*4*] force

Attack (1d20+12)[*24*] or (1d20+12)[*25*], damage (1d8+9)[*14*] magic slashing + (1d6)[*2*] fire + (1d6)[*4*] force

Horde Breaker Attack (1d20+12)[*18*] or (1d20+12)[*32*], damage (1d8+9)[*16*] magic slashing + (1d6)[*4*] fire + (1d6)[*1*] force
*Crit +10 dmg*
When the undead start their turn within 30' of Theo, they take (1d6)[*5*] radiant damage
I know the fire damage from the sword flaming probably won't do much if these are Flameskulls.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt sighs deeply as the eternal remnants of what had seemed to be three modestly decent folks, at least as far as wizard's go, lapsed into ranting madness, before cutting Qaza a glance and commencing to lay into the unfortunate creatures, *"Okay, our mission record better reflect that in no way did Lekt run in and start swinging. It did not go down like that."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Lekt had approached the skulls before combat, I don't know if he's adjacent (theater of the mind). If not, ignore the reaction attack here, If he is...

*Reaction - Voice of Authority Attack:* 
_Attack_(1d20+14)[*27*]
_Damage_ (1d8)[*4*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*3*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional [roll]1d8[/b] slashing and (1d6)[*3*] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe adjacent 

*Move - Movement*He adjusts to a position to catch the trio in a 60 ft. cone pointed away from his own party.

*Action - Sword's Radiant Cone Attack* Uses cone attack. 
All three skulls need to make a DC16 Dexterity Save or take (8d6)[*26*] radiant damage, half on a successful save. 

*Bonus Action - Grow Large* Lekt increases his size to large, as giving himself resistance to bludgeoning, piercing, slashing seems unlikely to be useful against the flaming skull remains of three ancient wizards. 

*Haste Action - Attack Whichever Skull he's closest to*
_Attack_(1d20+14)[*34*]
_Damage_ (2d8)[*7*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*1*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional [roll]2d8[/] slashing and (1d6)[*4*] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe adjacent

----------


## Pyrophilios

The three skulls fell smoking to the ground, unable to withstand the onslaught that the party unleashed on them. Only the tiniest spark glimmed inside the shattered bone.

*Spoiler: Religion DC 15*
Show



Flameskulls rejuvenate after one hour unless the remains are sprinkled with holy water, or a dispel magic/remove curse is cast on them

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza waits just a moment while her friends clear out the Flameskull wizards. Apparently, she waited long enough, because the others finish off the undead wizards quickly. She then flies in and looks and the remains of the flame skulls. She addresses Lekt first before addressing the whole group. 

*"Lekt, you waited the perfect amount of time. I'm sorry I couldn't convince them to help us. And I'm sorry I teased you. You know I respect you. Everyone, we need to dispel the magic sustaining them or they will recover in about an hour. Unless someone has some holy water. That would work too."* 

She flies over to one and casts dispel magic on it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casts dispel magic. If she needs to cast it more than once, she can.

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt tries, possibly vainly, to halt Qaza casting of something upon the inert skulls, *"Whoa, whoa, whoa... are we sure the library wouldn't be interested in these fellas? Ancient Netherese wizards... lost knowledge... secret histories... great, great, great, great, great, grandma's turnip soup recipe?"*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

As Qaza walks over to cast her spell, she is stopped by Lekt. She listens and waits.

*"OK. I'll wait. Suppose that's true, which it might be. In fact, I'm sure Magister Marcelius would love to meet them. But how do you propose we get one back there without it attacking us every hour? If anyone has an idea I'd be happy to try it."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

At this precise moment, once again the portal back to Candlekeep opened, as if someone had just waited for this to happen.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt glances over at the portal with genuine surprise, *"Wow. So, either that's absurdly conveinent timing, or the magister has been actively scrying on our progress."*, before shrugging to Qaza, *"Whatever..."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza looks in the portal to see if anyone is one the other side. If they are, she addresses them. If she can't see anyone, she sticks her head through and calls out.

*"Hey. Take care of these flame skulls until we get back. They may have some valuable information."* 

She looks to anyone who is taller than 4' to possibly throw the skulls into the portal. 

*"We should keep going. There's no reason for us to give up now."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Through the portal, Magister Marcelius looked up from his crystal ball and the book, smiling at you: *"Excellent. I'll have the team prepare a special holding chamber for them. Maybe we can even find someone from the Church of Oghma to revive them. Maybe a reincarnation would suffice. Think of all the knowledge these three could have.

In any case, keep up the good work. And keep up with your note taking and journals. We can't keep an eye on you 24/7, you know?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

As no-one had anything to add to that, the portal closed again and the group went back to crossing the sandstorm. 

On command, the golem employed his magic surpressing abilityand a 20ft wide 20ft high tunnel appeared within the roiling wind. It looked like the sand just disappeared within the zone.

On the other side, the air was calm, though the sunlight was partially blocked from the dome of sand. Within stood to the east the mastaba that the murals described as housing the vault, surrounded by a broken wall. Badly worn steps led up to the building 


*Spoiler: Map*
Show


This mastaba is a 20-foot-high mesa built from 50- to 80-ton megaliths in the form of a step pyramid with a mausoleum on top of it.



*Spoiler: Perception DC 16*
Show



You spot the very tip of three giant scorpion tails just peaking out of the sand, right next to strands of brittle white hair. It appears there are a bunch of creatures hiding there.


*Spoiler: Perception DC 25*
Show



On top of the mastaba you can make out the top of a giant, skelettal toe - likely still connected to a whole skelleton of a giant. There is definitely necromatic energy around it

----------


## Postmodernist

As the party advances, Dharrus points out the stingers peeking just out of the sand to the group. "Ach, be careful, all'ye. I don't imagine they're particularly friendly. Any precautions ye reckon we should take? We could magic our way across, but," he casts a meaningful look at the golem, "I'm not sure tha's the subtlest creature e'er conjured up. Any thoughts?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Once she emerges from the tunnel through wall of sand, and Dharrus points out the hidden scorpions, Qaza flies upward to about 30' high to see the top of the Mastaba, being careful not to get too close to the dome of sand.

*"Thanks for getting us through, Golem. Let's see what I can see up here."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

From the higher position, Qaza could see the full skeleton of a giant. Around his neck hung a massive horn that even a casual observation recognized as a magical artifact. 
Considering the necromantic energies around, Qaza was almost certain that this was a kind of guardian undead.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The team came back togehter, hatching a quick plan around overwhelming firepower. 

In short succession, a fireball, acid and for good measure a web spell blanketed the sand.

Said space errupted directly with giant scorpions but also some kind of humanoid undead with long white hair, old armor and taunt, dead flesh over their emanciated faces.

Unfortunately, most of them managed to avoid the sticky webs and rushed in towards the team, giving the team a brief window for another attack. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Ini 

Schlecter (1d20+3)[21]
Theo (1d20+2)[20]
Qaza (1d20+7)[15]
Almadek (1d20+3)[14]
Dharrus (1d20)[6]/(1d20)[1]

Scorpions (1d20+1)[5]
Wights (1d20+2)[4]


Scorpion 1 49 webbed, dissolves, dies next round
Scorpion 2 49 webbed, dissolves, dies next round
Scorpion 3 24 

Wight 1 24
Wight 2 40
Wight 3 49 dead
Wight 4  24

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza stays up on her broom, about 20' above the scorpions' stingers. 

*"Here they come, boys. Get ready."* 

She waves her wand and a beam of white light shoots out at one of the wights, trying to kill it or slow it down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ray of Frost at Wight #2. 

attack: (1d20+13)[*29*], damage: (3d8)[*15*]

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt waits for the casters in the party to unload on their would-be ambushers, before running out to meet the charge of the remaining scorpion and wights, taking his first swing as the one in the lead and proceeding to hack through them as best he can while calling back to his allies, *"Huh, more undead... probably means we're getting close to that coffin."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attacking nearest one, and then moving on to another if/when it drops, if there is enough movement remaining. 

Attack 1 (1d20+14)[*24*]
Damage (1d8)[*2*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*3*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*6*] slashing and [roll]1d6)[/roll] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe within 5 feet of it.  

Attack 2 (1d20+14)[*24*]
Damage (1d8)[*5*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*5*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*3*] slashing and [roll]1d6)[/roll] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe within 5 feet of it.  

Attack 3 (1d20+14)[*18*]
Damage (1d8)[*3*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*2*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*4*] slashing and [roll]1d6)[/roll] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe within 5 feet of it.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Schlekter's furious assault in combination with Qaza's ray attack felled two of the remaining wights and hurt the last one quite a bit.

The webbed scorpions were unable to do anything about the acid eating away their carapache, making them a non-issue in the very short term.

That left one only moderately damaged scorpion and one bady hurt wight to deal with. Though from above the roof of the building came now a rumbling noise and the skeletal toes began to quiver. 



*Spoiler*
Show

Scorpion 1 49 webbed, dissolves, dies next round
Scorpion 2 49 webbed, dissolves, dies next round
Scorpion 3 24

Wight 1 61 dead 
Wight 2 55 dead
Wight 4 40

Giant skeleton is waking up

----------


## J-H

Theo runs forward, his flaming sword ready to finish off the last two foes.  After his second attack, he vanishes in a cloud of dust.

*Spoiler*
Show


Wight first, then scorpion.  I'm assuming they aren't adjacent, so I don't get to use Horde Breaker.
Longsword (1d20+12)[*27*] for (1d8+9)[*10*] plus (1d6)[*2*] fire

Longsword (1d20+12)[*30*] for (1d8+9)[*17*] plus (1d6)[*4*] fire

Using _Nature's Veil_ to go invisible until the start of my next turn.  If both enemies are down, Theo will go to the side so that if the giant gets up and goes towards the party, he's out of the way.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler*
Show


Frost giant skeleton ini: (1d20-1)[*18*]

Scorpion 3 24

Scorpion attacks Theo - blindsight ignores invisibility - provided it isn't taken out by the others before it has it's turn
Claws
(1d20+4)[*14*], damage (1d8+2)[*3*], grappled (Escape DC12), if crit (1d8)[*6*]
(1d20+4)[*17*], damage (1d8+2)[*8*], grappled (Escape DC12), if crit (1d8)[*5*]

Sting
(1d20+4)[*22*], damage (1d10+2)[*8*], poison (Con save DC12), if crit (1d8)[*4*], poison (4d10)[*27*], half on save




The wight went down, while the scorpion weathered Theo's attack and prepared to go on the offensive.

----------


## Postmodernist

Once again, a whiff of anise permeates the air, as Dharrus moves in precise, herky-jerky motions with the precision of a construct. The distant sound of ticking clocks can be heard, and his eyes appear as spinning gears for a moment. Both Lekt and Theo feel a jolt of adrenaline as their bodies fill with preternatural speed. "Take 'em down, lads!" he grumbles, pointing toward their enemies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Twinned _haste_ on Lekt and Theo. Whichever one is closest to the last remaining scorpion (Theo?) will get tagged with Voice of Authority for a free attack. We'll go ahead and drop the concentration for _web_ since it seems to be a pretty moot point at this juncture.

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: Stabbing as ordered!*
Show


Longsword (1d20+12)[*25*] for (1d8+9)[*11*] plus (1d6)[*3*] fire

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler*
Show



Scorpion 38/52 - follows through with it's attack




As the scorpion tried to get a grip on Theo, the giant skeleton rose, hefting an equally giant great axe. Blue spheres of absolute cold burned inside it's otherwise empty eyesockets, hefting itself on Schlecter, seemingly recognizing something in him.

----------


## CardTrick

Seeing the animated skeleton of a giant bearing down on him, Lekt braces defensively before  turning away from the remaining scorpion that Theo seemed to have well in-hand and moving to meet the massive skeleton's approach. He loadly mutters some nondescript combat-oriented obsensities in Giant tongue as he darts forward with magically enhanced speed, bringing his sword to bear against this new undead adversary. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Haste Action - Taking the Dodge Action, to give the enemies disadvantage on attacks against Lekt, whose Hasted AC is 22. 

Bonus Action - Using the Hill Rune to gain resistance to bludeoning, piercing, and slashing damage.  

Move - Movement is currently 90 ft., which I assume is enough to reach the giant skeleton. 

Attack 1 (1d20+14)[*27*]
Damage (1d8)[*6*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*6*] slashing and (1d6)[*4*] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe within 5 feet of it.  

Attack 2 (1d20+14)[*28*]
Damage (1d8)[*4*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*4*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*1*] slashing and (1d6)[*1*] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe within 5 feet of it.  

Attack 3 (1d20+14)[*15*]
Damage (1d8)[*7*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*4*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*4*] slashing and (1d6)[*3*] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe within 5 feet of it.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Schlecter's attack nearly took off the dead giant's foot. The great monster roared in pain, promising the same in return

*-> Theo, then the giant gets to act.*

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

Theo turns and looks, and cranes his neck up, up, as far as it'll go.  "Bloody big fellow, isn't he?  Think I'll leave this bug for later."  He blurs into motion, his weapon glowing as he moves to flank the giant, and attempts to separate one foot from the leg it's attached to.

*Spoiler*
Show


BA: Zephyr Strike:  +30' move speed on top of haste.  Movement does not provoke OAs.
Advantage on one attack (I'll make it the first), which deals +1d8 force damage on hit.

3 attacks thanks to Haste
Attack (1d20+12)[*23*] or adv (1d20+12)[*25*] for (1d8+9)[*15*] slashing + (1d6)[*1*] fire + (1d8)[*1*] force
Attack (1d20+12)[*20*] for (1d8+9)[*16*] slashing + (1d6)[*5*] fire
Attack (1d20+12)[*27*] for (1d8+9)[*17*] slashing + (1d6)[*5*] fire

----------


## Pyrophilios

Theo attacked the other foot of the giant, severing it with a series of devastating blows. The animating negative energy no longer was able to keep the undead thing going. Cracks appeared along all its bones and with deceptive slowness the giant toppled over like a felled tree. 

The resounding crash was loud enough to be heard over the ever blasting sandstorm. 

Now, the only remaining adversary was a lone skorpion, which the rest of the team quickly dispatched. 

Among the shattered remains, the giant's horn was all that remained intact. 


*Spoiler: Identify or Arcana DC 20*
Show


Horn of Blasting
No Attunement
You can use an action to speak the horn's command word and then blow the horn, which emits a thunderous blast in a 30-foot cone that is audible 600 feet away. Each creature in the cone must make a DC 15 Constitution saving throw. On a failed save, a creature takes 5d6 thunder damage and is deafened for 1 minute. On a successful save, a creature takes half as much damage and isn't deafened. Creatures and objects made of glass or crystal have disadvantage on the saving throw and take 10d6 thunder damage instead of 5d6.

Each use of the horn's magic has a 20 percent chance of causing the horn to explode. The explosion deals 10d6 fire damage to the blower and destroys the horn.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza doesn't recognize the horn as anything important, and she seems to be focused on the quest. She's just glad that Lekt and Theo were able to take out the giant skeleton before it could do any harm. She flies over to the stairs leading down from the top of the dais. 

*"I think this is where we are supposed to go next."* 

As she waits for the others to loot the skeleton or come join her, she looks down the stairs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d20+5)[*22*]

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

Theo stands back from the dust cloud and mutters to himself.  "What was it that ranger said?  'The bigger they are, the harder I hit', or 'the bigger they are, the harder they fall?'"

----------


## Postmodernist

"Onward then? Any of ye hurt? I dinnae like the looks of this place. The sooner we find this scroll and get gone, the better."

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt grabs the horn, recognizing it as being practically identical to one that been hilariously used on him before during a prior mission. The poor bastard had barely put much hurt on Lekt with one blow, and then blew himself to smithereens with a second, *"Pretty sure this thing is magic. It blasts things... but its kind of fiddlely... or uh... might call it tempermental, I guess. Can probably find some chump to buy it though."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

Up on the dais, the team found a pair of stout stone doors blocking the way inside the mausoleum. Though with their strenght and ability, the team had no trouble breaking the seal and gaining entrance.

Before them lay a sixty-foot-long, twenty-foot-wide, pillared hall brightly lit by torches in wall sconces. The carved floral motifs on the pillars had faded, and the walls were covered with cracked and crumbling paintings of farm life in a verdant landscape. A stone staircase lead down.

At the bottom of the stairs, the team saw a thirty-foot-wide by sixty-foot-long hall lit with blue crystals that were set into the walls and pillars in the room. At the far end, a dais stood before a limestone door inscribed with symbols and glyphs that glowed dimly. Framing the door, the crystallized bones of a dragon were embedded in the wall, its wings outstretched.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## J-H

Theo looks around the room, studying everything.  If it looks safe, he will quietly slip forwards along one side.

*Spoiler*
Show


Perception (1d20+7)[*27*] for threats or interesting things
History (1d20+5)[*25*]
Arcana or Religion if appropriate (1d20)[*17*]

Stealth (1d20+12)[*26*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Theo noticed at once that the dragon bones had a shattered eyesocket like the dragon in the murals whose eye had been destroyed. He also noted, that there was just the barest tremble in those bones upon their entering the hall. 

*"You brought the golem. Excellent. Command it to open the door now!"*

The voice was dark and raspy and seemed to emanate from the dragon skull ahead of them.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
Theo, confident that this creature is undead, raises two fingers and touches gems on the side of his ornate helm.  "As a commander I once heard of said in response to an unreasonable request to surrender:  Nuts, and have at thee!"  The room suddenly becomes more well-illuminated, as Theo's sword bursts into flames, and a jet of multi-hued light envelops the dragon.

*Spoiler*
Show


Theo moves to F7, should have clear line of sight.
Sword is on fire again (BA) in case it was not.  
Any undead starting their turn within 30' of Theo take (1d6)[*2*] radiant damage, no save
aaaand
Prismatic spray
Ray (1d8)[*5*] *5.  Cold damage, Dex half*
Backup rolls  (1d8)[*6*],  (1d8)[*7*]
Damage (10d6)[*38*]
Backup (10d6)[*29*]
Dragon save (1d20)[*9*] *plus Dex save modifier*
Backup (1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza isn't sure what made the request of the golem. She's not sure what Theo is attacking. So she floats up towards the ceiling to get out of the range of any counterattack. She knows she can't do much until we can see our host. She's also not sure if we should just attack them without finding that out. 

*"Whoever is hiding in the walls. Show yourself. Don't fight us, or you will be destroyed."* 

She pulls out her wand and shoots a glob of goo at the dragon, but misses as the goo splatters against the far wall. She then flies to the south wall and moves forward stopping behind one of the pillars.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moves up to the ceiling, shoots wand of viscid globs at the dragon (misses, rolled 14 in OOC)
Then moves south 2 squares, then west 4 squares.

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt is actually suprised to see two of his allies leap into combat, *"Okay."* Noting that Theo and Qaza are going to one side of the chamber containing the odd crystalized skeletal dragon, Lekt raises his magical defenses and then charges forward to the opposite side, attempting to defend his allies by presenting a more annoying target of opportuntiy, as he starts hacking into the wall-mounted creature. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


*Action* - Activating chwinga charm of Heroism to gain concentration-less Bless for one hour. 
*Bonus* Activate second daily use of Hill Giant Rune. Resistance to bludg/pierce/slash.
*Move* To 3B 
[b]Action Surge[b] Attacks x3.

Attack 1 (1d20+14)[*20*] plus (1d4)[*2*]
Damage (1d8)[*3*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*5*] slashing and (1d6)[*4*] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe within 5 feet of it.

Attack 2 (1d20+14)[*34*] plus (1d4)[*1*]
Damage (1d8)[*7*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*3*] slashing and (1d6)[*5*] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe within 5 feet of it.

Attack 3 (1d20+14)[*19*] plus (1d4)[*3*]
Damage (1d8)[*6*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*5*] slashing and (1d6)[*6*] radiant as well as an additional 5 Radiant to the target and each other foe within 5 feet of it.

As attack 2 is a Critical Hit, activating the Fire Rune upon hitting.

Additional [roll]4d6[/roll] fire damage. And the dragon needs to make a DC 18 Strength save or become restrained for 1 minute and take 2d6 fire damage at the start of each of its turn (it gets a new save at the end of each of its turns.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The furious charge without any banter surprised the creature in the wall - or rather on the wall. The massive form of a dragon skeleton wrested itself from the wall, taking the form of a fearsome undead creature. Yellow bones with leathry bits of desicated flesh and eldritch blue-white light in its eyes took form before the group. 

A single line of eye seering lightning reached out from the dragon skull enveloping and grounding around Schlecter, before it's powerful claws flung away the claytiles on the floor and dove into the compact sand, causing a mighty spray. When the air was clear, the dragon had vanished form sight. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Rolls in the OOC 

Dharrus can act before the draco lich, but unless he has something truly clever to prevent the dragon from burrowing, Schlecter's attack will not happen this round.

----------


## Postmodernist

"_By Berronar's silvery snatchhairs..."_ Dharrus mutters to himself in astonishment as the skeletal dragon peels itself from the walls. The dwarf claps his hands together, then extends them away from his body, one palm up, the other palm down. He then raises and lowers them respectively, with a deep inhalation, before reversing the motion with an ale-tinged exhalation. "Servants o' Mechanus, heed me call, and bring forth a mighty construct to aid yer champions." A whirr of clockwork and spinning gears coalesces into a coggate, and a stony golem emerges from it. "Get tha bastard!" he yells, gesturing to the draconic undead.

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Summon Construct, Stone, conjuring it near the dragon. If possible, on its action (which is immediately after Dharrus), it multi attacks:

(1d20+10)[*21*] for (1d8+8)[*14*]
(1d20+10)[*26*] for (1d8+8)[*14*] bludgeoning damage.

Further, when a creature the construct can see starts its turn within 10 feet of the construct, the construct can force it to make a Wisdom saving throw against your spell save DC. On a failed save, the target cant use reactions and its speed is halved until the start of its next turn.

Dharrus will also move to take cover behind the pillar at boxes J/K.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza stays on her broom close to the ceiling. She moves out from behind the pillar so she can see most of the room and readies her wand in case the dragon reappears. 

*"Everyone be ready. It will be back.* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moves 1 square north.
Readies action to use her wand as soon as the dragon returns

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
Theo kneels, placing an ear to the ground, and concentrates, before suddenly pointing and shouting.
"He's coming out over there!"

*Spoiler*
Show


Locate creature, Perception check to identify emergence point.

----------


## CardTrick

His armor smoldering in the air from the sudden electrical discharge, Lekt grunts in annoyance as the dragon then disappears under the floortiles. However, seeing Qaza bracing her glob wand again and likewise hearing Theo calling out where he has apparently divined the dragon might reemerge, Lekt swiftly grows to massive size and rushes out to that spot, preparing to bring his blade down the very moment the reptilian creature breaches the surface.   

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Bonus Action - Growing to Large size. 

Move - Moving to wherever it is Theo is directing. 

Action - Readying Action to Attack, If/When Dragon pops up.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza flies to the opposite side of the room from where Theo says the dragon is coming.

*"Get ready! Here it comes!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If she still can, she moves away from the dragon based on Theo's instructions.
Readies action to use her wand as soon as the dragon returns

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Postmodernist

"When that dragon comes up, smash 'em," Dharrus says to the summoned Golem. The dwarf readies himself as well.

*Spoiler*
Show


Dharrus moves to wherever has LOS on the area the dragon is popping out of.
Maintains concentration on the Summon Construct spell.
Free action, commands construct.
Bonus action enters Trace of Order - for 1 minute, attack rolls against Dharrus cant benefit from advantage, and whenever he makes an attack roll, an ability check, or a saving throw, a roll of 9 or lower on the d20 is treated as a 10.
Readies an action to cast Tasha's Mind Whip on the dragon when it shows. DC 20 Int save or take (3d6)[*7*] psychic damage.

Construct attacks:
(1d20+10)[*14*] for (1d8+8)[*12*] bludgeoning damage
(1d20+10)[*11*] for (1d8+8)[*12*] bludgeoning damage
Construct will force dragon to make a DC 17 Wisdom saving throw against your spell save DC. On a failed save, the target cant use reactions and its speed is halved until the start of its next turn.

----------


## Pyrophilios

With Theo's quick thinking, the team managed to position itself just as the draco lich broke through the eastern part of the floor just in front of the stairs. 

Once again the undead singled out Schlecter, though this time with teeth and claws. In addition a supernatural wave of fear emmanated from the creature, threatening to drive away anyone with a functioning nervous system. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Everyone resolve your readied actions

Frightful Presence. Each creature of Zikzokrishka's choice that is within 120 feet of the Zikzokrishka and aware of it must succeed on a DC 18 Wisdom saving throw or become frightened for 1 minute. A creature can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success. If a creature's saving throw is successful or the effect ends for it, the creature is immune to the Zikzokrishka's Frightful Presence for the next 24 hours.

Zikzokrishka uses Frightful Presence followed by 1 bite an 2 claws vs. Lekt

(1d20)[*3*]+13, damage (2d10+7)[*19*], if crit (2d10)[*14*]

(1d20)[*5*]+13, damage (2d6+7)[*13*], if crit (2d6)[*7*]
(1d20)[*3*]+13, damage (2d6+7)[*17*], if crit (2d6)[*5*]

Also I missed that the Draco Lich has Magic Resistance
Dex Save vs. Wand of Viscid Globs
(1d20+6)[*16*]/(1d20+6)[*20*]
Int Save
(1d20+3)[*4*]/(1d20+3)[*5*]
Wisdom Save
(1d20+8)[*23*]/(1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza stays away from the erupting dragon bones, shooting another glob of goo at it. 

*"Take that!"*

The goo expands to surround the dragon and thickens to an almost solid consistency. She then moves behind a pillar just in case.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The wand is an attack roll: [roll]1d20+13z[/roll] = *28* from OOC
WIS save: [roll]1d20+5z[/roll] = *18* from OOC

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Postmodernist

"Pummel tha bastard! Ye reckon this is tha' blue dragon Zikkykrishna or whatever yer notes said, Qaza?" Dharrus points at the floor, which begins to bubble and froth as the clay tiles transmute to mud. The construct again rains down with its fists upon the dragon.

*Spoiler*
Show


Stay put, maintain concentration.
Construct:
(1d20+10)[*24*] for (1d8+8)[*16*] bludgeoning.
(1d20+10)[*11*] for (1d8+8)[*9*] bludgeoning.
Will attempt another DC 17 WIS save to impose stony lethargy.

Dharrus will cast Transmute Rock. DC 18 STR saving throw or be stuck in the mud.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler*
Show



Bringing a bit of clarity in this combat:


Zikzokrishka [11] reappears, get's pelted with attacks from Qaza, Dharrus, Schlecter
Makes her regular attack


Legendary action in retaliation

New round
Qaza [25]

Lair Action [20]

Theo [19]
Dharrus [17]
Schlecter [12] 

And the cycle continues

Legendary action:
Tail. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*17*]+13 to hit, reach 15 ft., one target. Hit: (2d8+7)[*18*] bludgeoning damage.


Lair Action
A cloud of sand swirls in a 20-foot-radius sphere centered on a point Zikzokrishka can see within 60 feet of it. The cloud spreads around corners. Each creature in the cloud must succeed on a DC 15 Constitution saving throw or be blinded for 1 minute. A creature can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.

That sphere should get all of you. 




The lich roared in pain but kept fighting lashing out with its tail - especially as a moment later a miniature sandstorm filled the chamber and threatened to blind the group.

----------


## J-H

Theo closes his eyes as the wall of sand whirls towards him, then pulls down a fine mesh veil that he'd kept wrapped around his hat, using it to shield his face from the worst of it.  He takes a moment to breathe and gather himself.  "I can do this."
*Spoiler*
Show


Concentrating:  Locate creature
Tireless:  Gain 4 temp HP.  Saved (OOC) at end of turn against fear.

Move speed is 40', moving up to the undead dragon, attacking it, then moving around it to block its path away from the party.

Attack (1d20+12)[*30*] for (1d8+9)[*12*] plus (1d6)[*6*] fire
Attack (1d20+12)[*24*] for (1d8+9)[*12*] plus (1d6)[*1*] fire

Opportunity Attack if needed:
Attack (1d20+12)[*25*] for (1d8+9)[*11*] plus (1d6)[*6*] fire

----------


## CardTrick

After withstanding a barrage of claws, bite, and tail, as well as an apparent attempts at breaking both his resolve and his ability to see, Lekt continues his assault, momentarily allowing his less than polite side to shine through, as his eyes cloud into storming orbs and he barks out in the dragon's own tongue, *"If even your claws and fangs are that pathetically limp, I weep for whatever rotted lump of flesh and bone you call a lover."* 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

 Bonus Action - Activating Storm Rune.
Action - Three Attacks
Move - None. 

Attack 1 (1d20+14)[*27*] plus (1d4)[*4*]
Damage (1d8)[*8*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*1*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*8*] slashing and (1d6)[*1*] +5 radiant

Attack 2 (1d20+14)[*23*] plus (1d4)[*1*]
Damage (1d8)[*8*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*5*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*5*] slashing and (1d6)[*5*] +5 radiant

Attack 3 (1d20+14)[*32*] plus (1d4)[*3*]
Damage (1d8)[*1*] plus 11 slashing and (1d6)[*3*] radiant
- On Critical hit additional (1d8)[*2*] slashing and (1d6)[*5*] +5 radiant

Additional (1d8)[*8*] slashing damage to first attack that hits plus another (1d8)[*8*] if it is a critical hit.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The relentless assault was too much: Before the undead creature could react, Lekt had taken it appart with a hurricane of slashes and strikes. The old dragon bones broke and left only a lifeless pile of bone behind. The sandstorm ebbed away and silence descended on the tomb.

The golem stood still, looking intently at the sealed door in front. With it's hands it gestured: 'Should I open the door now?'

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza watches as Lekt and Theo do what they are best at, taking out an enemy.

*"Nice job!"*

With the dragon defeated, Qaza explores the room, looking for any magical clues, focusing on the dead dragon and the area around the door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Arcana: (1d20+10)[*20*]

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

A glowing, powerful seal surrounded the far door inside the chamber. The undead dragon had hunkered there for hundreds of years and now his impressions where quite visible there. 

Qaza knew that a draco lich usually came back with the dead body of another dragon. Though it was tough to say how long it would take, it probably was best not to dwadle. 

Schlecter with his unnatural keen eye spotted something in the destroyed tiles on the floor. It almost looked like there were gold coins beneath the floor.
A closer investigation showed that the undead dragon apparently had stashed some valuables here. 

*Spoiler*
Show



4,450 gp 370 pp 
Spell scroll of wish 
Wand of polymorph
1,240 ep 
Staff of withering 
+2 longbow 
A petrified chwinga

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
A little disappointed that he missed out on the last part of the battle, Theo puts on a stiff upper lip.  "And that's how it's done.  Well done!"

Upon seeing the hoard.  "And some treasure, to boot!  Shall we pack this up and then proceed?  Powerful undead have a way of not staying undead, so we should move on quickly, right?  We had to fight Uncle Walter once a week for two months until we figured out what was letting him do that..."

----------


## CardTrick

Despite his crude bravado, Lekt was genuinely releaved when the undead creature finally crumbled, as, in earnest the dragon's lightning blast had done him considerable harm, *"Well... guess we'll never know if that limp member burn landed or not."*

As Lekt later rumages through the loot, putting the coins away for dividing up between the group later, he sizes up the other items..., a scroll, a wand, a staff, a bow... nothing that was really of interest to him personally but his allies might want them, so he leaves them out for the others to look over. Hefting the apparent statuette of one of those weird creatures that had surrounded the dragon tortoise from before, he turns to his friends, *"You think the magister would want this thing as like a decoration?."*

Off Theo's comment about pressing ahead, the large dhampir raises a finger in a one-second gesture, as he retrieves a couple of his potions, *"Sure, just need to heal up a bit, in case that prince has turned into some kind of angry mummy god or something."* 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Second Wind  (1d10+15)[*25*]
Superior Healing Potion (8d4+8)[*31*]
Greater Healing Position (4d4+4)[*14*]

----------


## Postmodernist

"Hmph. So this dragon was sitting here fer centuries, jus' waitin' for the golem to come back an' open tha door? This Nether Scoll must be somethin'. Be wary of traps. If the dragon couldn't get in, I'm sure they were tryin' to keep more folks out, too. Anyone hurt?" Dharrus looks around and assesses the party's well being, while eyeing the scroll and wand.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The golem had stepped in front of the seal and now posed a one word question with his hands: *'Open?'*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza takes her share of the coins, but isn't really worried if it's exact. She's intrigued by the scroll and wand but decides they would be better going to Dharrus. 

*"You should take both of those."*

She then looks at the others to make sure they are ready. Once they are, she nods at the golem to let it know it should open the seal.

*"Yes. We are ready. Could you please open the seal Golem."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The golem's chest opened to reveal its sapphire heart. Blue light burst from the gem and hit the double door. The symbols on the doors glowed with blue fire, accompanied by a perceptible shudder and a crackle of magical energy. With a groan and the grinding of stone on stone, the doors opened for the first time in ages.

The walls along this hallway of descending staircases showed a record of the deeds prince Hamukai accomplished in his life. The plaster and the paintings were perfectly intact and subtly glowed with magic. Scenes included images of him tending to the welfare of his people and the matters of the city, reading books, falling in love, and cultivating his garden.

About halfway down the staircase, the paintings turned to depicting the entombment of the prince, the spell cast by the wizards of Netheril, the sealing of the prince in a sarcophagus with the Nether Scroll, the return of Zikzokrishka, and the destruction of Azumar. 

The golem stopped every few steps to view these murals. Sand began to trickle from its eyes.

Curiously, the further the team moved along, the paintings began to depict more recent events: The group's journey from Candlekeep, first contact with the golem, the meeting with the Bedine, the ogres, the dragon turtle, the exploration of Haruun, and the encounter with Zikzokrishka. The final painting showed the group standing before the prince's tomb. It showed the team in exactly the positions they were all currently holding, rendered in perfect detail.

Finnaly, the party reached one last door. Beyond it a spacious tomb held a sarcophagus made of stone covered with glyphs. Magically glowing stars painted on the stone adorned the ceiling. The west wall boar a carving of a beautiful scene of a river and rolling hills inside a stone frame etched with symbols in Draconic: "May Hamukai find his way to Elysium and eternal rest for his sacrifice."

When the golem entered the room a glyph appeared on it's chest, illuminating the room. At the same time the scene on the west wall of the room slowly came to life. The carved river began to flow, and the flowering plants by the river took on color and started to wave in a gentle breeze. The stone frame looks like a portal to this beautiful place.

*Spoiler: DC 20 Arcana Check*
Show



The closed sarcophagus is covered in Netherese incantations that keep the prince in suspended animation inside it. If the sarcophagus is opened, the spell keeping the prince alive fails. Within a matter of seconds, his body will turn to dust.

The portal is a one-way door to the plane of Elysium. 



The golem looked at its new master and gestured: 'May I perform my last duty?'

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
Theo stops to admire the artwork along the way.  If he pays a little extra attention to the painting of himself... that's reasonable, isn't it?

"Do we think he's going to wake up all right? Or should we  worry about being ready to heal any aging from...sleeping?...for so long?"

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt furrows his brow looking over the artifice of the sarcophagus off of Theo's comment, *"Huh. So... the prince isn't an angry mummy god or even technically dead... yet... but if we open the box, he will go poof without its magic... but based on those wall pictures... the scroll should be in there with him. So unless we can get it out without actually openning the box... prince seems boned."*, and then cuts a glance between the heaven portal and the golem, *"And three guesses but the first two don't count what that golem intends to do."*

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

"If that thing is a portal...can we step through it, open the box, let him out, then step back?"

----------


## Pyrophilios

The golem gestured: 'No turning back.'

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza listens as Theo and Lekt discuss the prince's fate. She looks at Dharrus as she motions for the golem to wait a second.

*"He'll die if we open the sarcophagus. Could we use the Wish scroll to resurrect the prince before he disintegrates? Or do we let him move on to Elysium?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Arcana (1d20+10)[*21*]

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Postmodernist

"Is the scroll even worth keeping, if the dragon was willing to stay here for this long to obtain it? Perhaps this is magic too powerful for any mortal to possess."

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt is a bit taken a back at Dharrus' words, *"Prince-y Poo actually had the scroll and it apparently didn't make him less super-awesome or whatever. Look, I think the real issue here is that if we send that one of kind scroll out of reach forever, and it gets found out, we'll probably be banished. Not just chewed out, not taken off missions for a while... banished. It's the Keep's one unbreakable rule... you do not eliminate knowledge, PERIOD."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza starts summoning unseen servants to help her. Once she has a few she directs them to be pall bearers for the sarcophagus. 

*"Let's push the coffin to Elysium and open it there. If we can't find a way home on our own, we'll ask Candlekeep for help. They'll find a way home for us if they want the scroll."*

If everyone agrees, she'll have the unseen servants push the sarcophagus through the portal, riding above it on her broom as the others come along too. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

As the group moved through the gate, the golem followed, pushing the sarcophagus more effectively than the unseen servants ever could. 

Once everyone was through, the portal vanished. The feeling around everything was incredible. All sorrow, worry or desire fell away as if they never existed. Even Lekt felt felt at peace. Three imposing angels, solars you innately recognize, suddenly appeared, opening the sarcophagus. Under their tender touch, the young prince revived, pulling of his platinum deathmask and the shroud filled with funerary items. 

In his hand he held a 24 inch long 5 inch diameter cylinder made of wood and encased in a sheet of gold. 

*"I thank you for bringing me here."* The voice of the prince was deep and melodic. *"Though entering Elyssium might not have been the wisest decission - at least if you ever intend to leave. Once you experienced existence here, all other planes of existing will appear empty and devoid of color to you."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza 

Qaza listens as the prince explains how dull and boring life will be elsewhere. She's not impressed. This is not where she is supposed to be, at least not yet. She's much more curious about the scroll than she is about this place.

*"Well, you can stay here if you want Prince, but we need to get that scroll to Candlekeep. You are welcome to join us if you would like and spend some more time in Faerun. We just need to figure out how to get back."*

She holds out her hand waiting for the prince to hand over the scroll. As she does, she looks at the Solars, *"Is there a boat or something we can take back home? Or a teleportation circle somewhere? Surely we're not the first people to stumble through a portal and end up here."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Prince looked down at the scroll and shook his head.
*"No. This scroll belongs to me. It is much too dangerous to allow it back on the material plane. I'll gladly reward you with riches,"* he pointed at the burial treasures at his feet, "*But the scroll I won't give you."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim

Qaza sighs in disappointment and slowly shakes her head. Now she's very curious about the contents of the scroll. She fights against the feeling of peace and knows that for now, it is a curse. She needs to find out why the scroll is important. She pauses for a second and looks down at the gem on her necklace.

*"Sim. I need your help."*

Sim, who had been waiting patiently this whole campaign, is excited to finally get the chance to come back and walk around in a body. She knows her purpose and will do anything to help Qaza, so she tries to possess the Prince's body, hopefully trading places with him. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Qaza's simulacrum, which had previously cast magic jar and has been in a gem on Qaza's neck this whole campaign, tries to possess the prince. If he passes his save, Qaza will use chronal shift to make him reroll. 

The DC is 21 since Sim was attuned to Qaza's Arcane Grimoire when it cast the spell.

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Prince looked shocked for a moment, managing only a short "GOLEM..." before his soul suddenly was sucked out from his body and replaced with the fake soul of Qaza's simulacrum, now holding the coveted scroll. 

*Spoiler*
Show



The simulacrum has gained a body with the following stats

Armor Class 13 natural armor
Hit Points 144 (17d8 + 68)
Speed 30 ft.
STR	10 (+0)
DEX	14 (+2)
CON	18 (+4)

Damage Resistances damage from spells; nonmagical bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing (from stoneskin)
Senses passive Perception 12
Magic Resistance. The Prince has advantage on saving throws against spells and other magical effects.


Ini Order:

Prince 21 (resolved surprise)
Schlecter 19 (resolved surprise)
Dharrus 18 (resolved surprise)
Qaza 15 Called Sim to act
Solar 11 Took their action for a perception check
Sim 10 Used Magic Jar
Theo 9
Golem 6


Perception check from Theo to avoid surprise: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Edit: made his check - Theo is free to act





The angels had a look of surprise on their faces, but immediately took a threatening pose. The Golem meanwhile had opened his chest once again, exposing the saphire as it had done before when it had used his dispelling ability.

----------


## Bobthewizard

The Prince pulls the scroll away from Qaza. *"No. Like I said. It's not safe for you to have this,"* and then looks at the golem, *"It's ok, Golem. Let's go and leave them to their treasure."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The golem stopped but still looked uncertain.

The solars weren't as easily assuaged. One of them turned to the Prince: *"You appeared in distress. Did this mage do anything to you?"*

*Spoiler:  Religion DC 20*
Show



Solars have the innate ability to recognize lies automatically

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim

The Prince answers the Solars. *"No. I'm fine. I've never felt better. So what do we do now? How do we send them home?"*

Speaking through the Prince, Sim tells the truth - Qaza didn't do anything to the prince. She also has never felt better, not that she has much to compare to, having only been alive for a month. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Banishment would be the easiest way. I'll call for the Ki-rin to take care of it."*
The Solar turned to the party: *"You, gather those trinkets as you wish. You'll be sent home shortly."
*
There wasn't much friendliness or kindness left in the angel's voice.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt isn't exactly happy about the group's decision to help perhaps one the greatest failures of a leader in the history of Toril get into heaven despite all the misery his actions in life had brought down upon others, but as usual he backs their sympathy play and helps move the sarcophagus through the portal. 

Once in Elysium, Lekt both physically and mentally squirms in revoltion at the objective vileness that is the apparent magically-ruffies-mortals-upon-entrance nature of _heaven_. Notably distracted by this absolute violation of his person perpetrated by the realm of the supposedly _good_ celestial races and gods, Lekt does not catch on to Qaza's magical machinations and instead simply goes off on the arrogant presumptions coming from the former prince, which unbeknownst to Lekt is actually just Qaza's simulacrum possessing him,  *"You have no treasure to give, you PONCE. You own LITERALLY nothing. That's how life and DEATH work, buddy. All that treasure, INCLUDING the scroll and even your well-preserved corpse were just loot LEGITIMATELY recovered by us from abadoned ruins. SALVAGE. You lost all claim to material things when you died, your kindgom collapsed, and your whole plan to get yourself here on your own failed MISERABLY hundreds of years ago. Thems the rules. Us taking pity upon you and your cursed corpse WAS NOT an invitation to rob us.'"* 

Venting a breath in a huff, Lekt does however notice that for some inexplicable reason, the massive, winged natives seem to have embraced the position of the ungrateful prince and become suspicious of and even aggressive towards the group they just witnessed selflessly perform an act of mercy. Heaven certainly wasn't living up to the hype. Still, not wanting to add moronically declaring war on the forces of Elysium to his afternoon agenda, Lekt makes a point of making sure his hands visibily aren't anywhere near his sheathed blade and attempts to shift from righteous outrage to more diplomatic reasoning, while still entirely clueless that he's actually addressing Qaza's minion and not the prince, and thus neither approach really mattered at all, *"Of course, Candlekeep doesn't condone the use violence to resolve these kinds of disputes. BUT, you should know that us permanently dealing with the now undead dragon that cursed you, murdered your subjects, and destroyed your kingdom as well as also helping your three mage friends: Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa, be free of an eternity of madness are both dependent upon us having that scroll. So, if you were any sort of good and noble prince or for that matter even simply a loyal friend, you would cease this nonsense and give us what is ours."*

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

I'm not sure what "resolved surprise" means, as Lekt is immune to being surprised. But I don't want to mess with another player's actions, so doesn't matter. I don't think there is any reason for Lekt to have a clue what's going on with Qaza/simulacrum/prince and also Lekt shouldn't really have any clue about angel lie detection either.  However there is also nothing for him to lie about at present. Though I guess his statements about the dragon and the flaming skulls are more earnest beliefs and reasonable assumptions than hard facts if that matters to the angels.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim

The Prince looks upset for a second at Let's outburst, then he looks torn. He pauses as if trying to think of the right words, before smiling and holding out his hand. *"That is a good point. If you defeated the dracolich, rescued the three wizards, and successfully got me to Elysium, I can trust you with the scroll. Please take good care of it."*

He hands the scroll over to Lekt.

Qaza, witnessing this act of generosity, decides to give the Prince a gift as well. *"Prince, as a token of our thanks, please accept this necklace. It is not much, but I hope it will remind you of us once we are gone."*

She takes off the necklace with the gem and hands it to the Prince. He graciously accepts it. 

*"Thank you. I will cherish it and protect it."*

He takes the necklace and carefully puts it in his pocket. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt looks dumbfounded at the scroll that the prince just hands over to him. Normally, this would be where Dharrus would step up and say something about forgiving his crude friend or some such... as generally his tactless, now-look-here-you-little-#$#@ arguments fell on deaf ears, *"Umm.. okay, that was... yeah... thanks for uh... seeing the right and reason of it, I guess."*

Turning towards Theo, with that-was-easy shrug, Lekt smiles, *"Well alright then... old arse prince saved, old arse scroll secured... just need to put that nasty undead fiend down permanent-like and we can wrap this business up with a bow."*

----------


## Postmodernist

"Not exactly how I expected this to be resolved, but... I reckon it's as good a solution as any. Back ta Candelkeep then, or are ye so enamored of Elysium tha ye wan'ta stay f'rever, Lekt?"

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Not so fast."* The leading Solar looked on with suspicion, clearly not convinced by this sudden change of heart and personality of the prince. 
*"Something is not as it should be. I suspect they have used magics against you. 

None of you move. We will clear this up as soon as the Ki-rin is here. It should be here any second now."*

And indeed at the far horizon a glowing star appeared, that approached quite rapidly, leaving the party about 30 seconds to come up with something...

----------


## CardTrick

As the angels continue to indicate that they are going to find any possible excuse to assault and rob the party, and also condemn even more generations of Netherese descendents to the wrath of an undead dragon's spite due to the prince's incompetence, there seems to be little reason for Lekt not to answer Dharrus' inquiry with anything other than blunt honesty, *"Umm... I can't really say, as I don't  feel much enamorment towards anything right now. Like, I know I should drink from my gourd soon, but I don't want to or not want to. So... DEFINITELY being magically drugged against my will or something... so I'm not really ME right now... which I'm rationally outraged over but I can't seem to really FEEL anything but okay about it. Like... I know ME... and everything I know about ME is at odds with me just standing around and not ripping wings off until someone lets me out. And that is pretty much as objectively EVIL as having demons or devils torment me forever, so I know I should want out of here... but don't appear to be capable of actually desiring anything here in HELL."*, and shrugs in his friend's direction with a feigned smirk, *"SEE... even that last barb there. I KNOW that's what I should want to say. And I can say it... but it's not the same. It's like I'm in play cast as ME, but I'm not ME. Which oddly doesn't feel disturbing, even though I KNOW it should."*

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
Theo is caught off-guard by Qaza's cunning but reckless action.  He studies the scroll for a moment, and thinks about how long the dracolich waited, just to get its hands on it....and how the prince was willing to give up all of his other wealth to protect it - a long-dead prince, and yet keeping the scroll off of the Material Plane was his main concern.

His stomach churns with acid at the mistake that may be in progress, despite the peace of Elysium dulling his emotions.  Whatever this is, it isn't just a trinket of knowledge or history - and the only person they could ask is now trapped in a gem.  _"Perhaps we shouldn't be too hasty to take the scroll, after all."_

The halfling glances over the burial treasures, then up at the towering solars.  _"You may be used to this place, but we are not."_

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20)[*2*] if needed; Investigation +0 or Perception +7
Looking for any magic items of use, or any items of historical value (engraved tablets, religious items, etc.) that would be of interest to those back at Candlekeep.

----------


## Pyrophilios

As Theo took a closer look on the treasures he saw three things of interest: The finely crafted gold funeary items, worth at least 2500 gp, a death mask made of platinum, worth easily 5000 gp and a small leather bound book, that appeared to be a journal.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim

Qaza quietly takes the scroll from Lekt and looks it over. As she does, she shakes her head no at Sim, who seems to understand her meaning. 

The Prince looks up at the Solars and speaks calmly. *"I can explain everything."*

Sim, as the Prince, pauses to give Qaza time to look over the scroll and then proceeds to tell the Solars what happened. Sim looks over Qaza's shoulder as she speaks, helping her with the scroll.

*"The Prince is safe and will be returned to his body. I am Qaza's simulacrum possessing his body for now. While I don't think the Prince is being malicious, I think he is being overprotective of the scroll, and that it could help us in our eternal struggle against evil. So we humbly ask that you look over the scroll and be the judge. If the three of you feel it is too dangerous, we will leave without it. But if you think it could help protect Faerun, we ask that you let us leave with the scroll. I apologize for the ruse. It was all my idea. The others had nothing to do with it. Please read the scroll."*

Qaza hands the scroll to the nearest Solar. If they read the scroll, Sim announces, *"I will return the Prince now,"* and switches places with the Prince, returning him to his body to make his own case to the Solars. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Qaza's Arcana: (1d20+10)[*19*]

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The solar looked at the scroll, taking it very gingerly as if fearing it would explode.
*"This is exactly the kind of behaviour that will exclude you from ever returning to Elyssium upon your death."* It turned to look at the prince, who shook himself, gasping for air. *"Say Prince, why is this scroll too dangerous to be left on the material planes?"*

The prince looked with anger at the group, but contained his emotions as he answered: *"This scroll reveals fundamental truths to its reader. A person inclined to evil would be enabled to tap into both the positive as well as the negative energy planes at a vast scale. We are talking about the magic that made cities fly, but also destroyed so much life it created the desert you travelled through. One of the least of its abilities was the creation of this golem, my truest companion. 

It would take many years of dedicated study to do so, but the world is better off with this knowledge not being readily available in a public library. 

But most important: I was never dead - just gravely wounded. This is my scroll and my decision.

You have my thanks for what you did to help, but for what you just did... I never want to see you again. Gather your trinkets. I'll send you home myself."*

At a gesture, the treasures were picked up by an invisible force, trusting it at the group. The next moment the prince began chanting the banishment spell. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Assuming you fail your charisma save purposefully, the banishment will send you back to Faerun

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim

When the Solars say this behavior is what would keep us out of Elysium, Qaza gets angry. Well, as angry as one can in Elysium. So maybe just defiant. While the Prince talks, she speaks quickly to the Solars, ignoring the Prince's diatribe and speaking over it. 

*"What we did here was not for personal power, but for the greater good."* Since she is in Elysium, they know she speaks the truth. She then scolds the Solars. *"This is Elysium, not Celestia. Good is more important than rules. Our attempt to defend good and innocent people should be rewarded, even if you deem the scroll too powerful for us. I expected better from you."* As she finishes the last part, she is shaking her finger up at the Solars like a little old grandma admonishing her very tall grandchildren. She then drops her hand, and looks dejected.

*"If you will not give us the scroll to defend ourselves, the three of you must at least promise to come help our world when it is someday overrun by evil."*

She then lets the Prince banish her, hoping she at least secured some help for future generations. As she is being banished, though, she has one existential question that she calls out for the Solars, *"Wait! Will Sim's soul persist after the simulacrum spell ends?"* She had always wondered that for her previous simulacrums and regrets not asking it sooner.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Solar answered: *"I'm talking about imprisoning someone's soul just so you could steel their belongings."*

At the question about souls the Solar replied: *"Don't you know your lore? The Simulacrum has a part of your soul - why else do you think you can't have more than one without destroying yourself?

Your world will get the help it needs. If you really need our help, go find the lost Temple of Alkesh. The chalise there will bring you the support of the host."*

----------


## CardTrick

Immediately upon the Prince saying he intended to cast magic upon him, Lekt immediately chimed in, *"My associates can speak for themselves, but your magic is entirely unwelcome with me and will be considered an assault. I'll find my own way home, thank you."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Prince stopped his chant and looked on curious: *"Are you sure? This way I could guarantee that you return to the same place at the same time. Especially since time here and on the material plane don't flow at the same rate. It could be years before you are reunited with your friends if you split the party now."*

----------


## CardTrick

Lekt shakes his at the prince, knowing he should feel annoyed at the man, even though he can't really feel that way at the moment, *"Not suggesting anyone split up, just that I can't speak for my friends, one of whom informed me earlier that dragon we crushed, is likely coming back. Having already had long day, I believe we should take a breather to recharge and prepare ourselves for that clash."* 

Before glancing in the direction of his allies, *"While we handily crushed him before, he had no measure of us and we engaged him more swiftly than he was prepared for. We should not expect such benefits again nor fail to adapt to what we learned from that contest."*

And finally craning his head up at the Solars, *"As for you, our hosts, since you seem to have made your decision, I'll not argue with it, as I am no diplomat. However, Candlekeep may dispatch such an individaul in the future to petition you to reconsider or, failing that, to allow the study of the text here so that the history, heritage, and knowledge it represents is not entirely lost to mortal kind."*

With that Lekt moves a short distance away, in case his friends decide they don't need to rest and prepare before being sent back to the Material Plane.

----------


## Pyrophilios

At that moment the Ki-rin appeared - a marvelous creature, glowing golden and resembling a giant stag.

A melodious voice sounded inside the group's heads: *"Greetings, far travellers. I am told that you are standed here and do not wish to stay? I will help to bring you back. 
My friend told you that you hail from Candlekeep. I am familiar with this place. If you want I can bring you back there directly." *

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim

When Ki-Rin appears, Qaza is impressed. She's been impressed with this whole place, of course, but this is the first thing that makes her want to give up everything and stay here. She looks at the luminous stag with dreamy eyes, wanting to be carried off by it. She takes a few seconds enjoying that fantasy in her head.

But she shakes free, knowing that Candlekeep would be in trouble if it lost out on not only the scroll, but, in her humble opinion, its best adventuring team. She looks at the others to see what they want to do, but has a hard time reading them. She gives up on convincing the Prince to give us the scroll, and instead focuses on the Temple.

*"Ki-Rin, could you help us find the Temple Alkesh? Maybe give us some directions, a few pointers, and send us somewhere close. What does everyone else think? Should we try to find this temple?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Has everyone decided that this is good enough for this adventure, or should we try to keep going? I'm happy to continue the adventures of Qaza and Sim if anyone else wants to. 

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

The halfling warrior looks up at the celestial stag. _"Indeed, although in so doing we fail in our mission to retrieve the scroll, after saving it and him"_ (gesturing at the prince) _"from a dracolich, who will no doubt return to trouble us again. If we aren't to get the scroll we were sent for, the knowledge of the temple would help.  Or some other lost tome or scroll that might be beneficial, but less risky?"_

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Ki-rin nodded:

*"I know the temple you speak of. Though it has been taken by the wild, much knowledge remains there. I can bring you there."*

The Prince looked at Lekt and shrugged: *"If you insist, I can let you study the scroll. And I will be happy to teach you what you want to know. Though I do warn you: Doing so might well damage your mind severely and mastering the scroll can take many months. For the unprepared mind the task may well be deadly."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim

At the Prince's offer, Qaza perks up and turns back to him. She walks over towards him to take a better look at the scroll, if he is willing. 

*"Ki-Rin, could you send us to the temple after a month or two? This information could really help us. Do the rest of you think you could find something to do here while I study this?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato

Qaza spends the next month sequestered in whatever study the Prince and Solars provide her. She makes a few mistakes, but in the end, with Sim's help, she is able to decipher a few of the secrets of the tomb. When the Golem appears, Qaza decides it can't just go by golem, so she decides to name it Bato.

*"Bato, we can be friends now."* Sim gets a little jealous, but manages to find Bato endearing as well. 

Qaza discovers a clear idea of what we need to do next, but still isn't quite sure what to do about the dracolich that is certain to return. She knows the book could provide more answers, but those would take even longer, and she doesn't think Candlekeep has that kind of time. During the month, she had been so focused on the book, that she didn't keep track of where everyone else went.

*"Theo? Dharrus? Lekt? Are you all ready to return to Candlekeep? What did you all do this past month? Ki-Rin, I could use tuning forks for Elysium and home, then I think we are ready to continue our quest for the Temple Alkesh. Maybe I'll return someday study more of the book. Making Candlekeep fly would be fun."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I added Contact Other Plane and Planeshift, since they seemed appropriate now.
*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
Theo spends his months wandering the mountains of Eronia, climbing the mountains and participating in a few hunts.  Some of the more daring inhabitants fashioned strange wing-like contraptions that they would strap themselves to, called "hanging gliders," which they would use to ride the powerful wind currents.  Although the wind that kept such things aloft was unpredictable, it was also powerful.  If you don't care exactly where you are going, it's an interesting way to travel.

After getting to borrow one for a few days, Theo now has a strong desire for Boots or Wings of Flying.

----------


## Pyrophilios

A month in Elyssium - no matter how closely watched by solars - had an invigorating effect on all. 

When Qaza finally had - at the first try no less - managed to comprehend the Netherese scroll and gained his own golem, the Prince nodded with satisfaction:

"That should be good enough. Flying cities are not nearly as desirable as you might think. Especially if there is anything around that might disrupt the flow of magic even for an instant..."

As the group had decided, not all of them would venture on to search for the temple. There were reports to file and more of Elyssium to enjoy.

Ki-Rin reappeared once more when called. The beautiful creature looked at the two adventurers and said:

*"The forks are not easy to come by. I'd suggest you gather the raw materials and shape it yourself. Exchanging some of your platinum for local coin should do the trick. 

I'd suggest you add any defensive measures you need before we travel. Once we arrive, you might find yourself immediately under attack - and I can't stay to help defend you."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato

Qaza casts a couple of rituals, making sure that she, Bato and Theo can all breath water and can communicate telepathically. She then casts a third spell, turning it into a small bead which she holds onto.

*"This will protect us if we are attacked. Now I am ready."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casts water breathing and rarys telepathic bond as rituals. 
Uses spell slot to make arcane abeyance of leomunds tiny hut.

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
Theo nods.  "Thanks for the ride.  I look forward to returning, though hopefully not too soon..."  His sword bursts into flames for the first time in a month.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





"Be aware, there is an evil fey witch sitting in the temple, protected by creatures of the wild and corrupted plants. She is deadly inside, but lingering outside might be even more dangerous. Good luck."

The Ki-rin touched the two adventurers with its antlers and started the incantation. With a flash, the two found themselves within the ruins of a temple on the clearing within a heavy, dense forrest. 
Two large trees loomed to the left and the right of them, moving unnatural with its branches whipping about despite there being no wind. 

From within the ruined temple a melodious voice called out: *"Oh, it seems we have visitors. How nice, it has been too long already. Seize them."*

*Spoiler*
Show


Knowledge checks for Nature, Arcana and Religion before combat starts.

Ini Opposition
(1d20)[*3*]+4

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato

Qaza sees the threatening trees outside, and hears the melodious voice inside. She knows we can't stay out here and need to take the fight directly to the leader.

*"We need to take out the hag first. Are you ready, Theo? Bato, kill the hag!"* 

She flies up about 20' to get a better view of the area and and north about 10' stay out of the hag's counterspell range, where she quickly casts her spell. 

Theo and Bato disappear and reappear surrounding the hag. Qaza ends up behind the northwest pillar, just out of the melee. Bato immediately attacks the hag, slamming her twice.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casts scatter, placing Bato just west of the hag, Theo just north of the hag, and Qaza 4 squares north and 1 west of the NW owlbear.
Will use reaction as needed for counterspell, shield, absorb elements, silvery barbs or chronal shift.
Has arcane abeyance of leomunds tiny hut.

Bato attack 1 (1d20+10)[*18*], damage (3d8+6)[*19*]
attack 2 (1d20+10)[*25*], damage (3d8+6)[*15*]

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Qaza had barely stopped speaking when the Witch Queen reacted: *"What an aMAZEing entrance. Go away and think about what you just did."*

*Spoiler*
Show


Legendary Action: Spellcasting 

*Spoiler: Maze*
Show

8th-level conjuration
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 60 feet
Components: V, S
Duration: Concentration, up to 10 minutes
You banish a creature that you can see within range into a labyrinthine demiplane. The target remains there for the duration or until it escapes the maze.
The target can use its action to attempt to escape. When it does so, it makes a DC 20 Intelligence check. If it succeeds, it escapes, and the spell ends (a minotaur or goristro demon automatically succeeds).
When the spell ends, the target reappears in the space it left or, if that space is occupied, in the nearest unoccupied space.


On the golem 

No Bato attack




With a small pop, the golem disappeared.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*

Theo appears, already growing more feral as his connection to the natural world grows stronger, like a raging torrent.  He slashes at the witch's knees, then bring his blade up to stab her again.

*Spoiler*
Show


BA: Guardian of Nature
Two attacks against the Witch Queen. Unfortunately she doesn't have an adjacent ally to use Horde Breaker on.
Advantage from GoN, as well as 120' darkvision.
Longsword (1d20+14)[*30*]  or (1d20+14)[*19*] for (1d8+11)[*17*] + (1d6)[*4*] fire + (1d6)[*3*] force
Longsword (1d20+14)[*17*]  or (1d20+14)[*17*] for (1d8+11)[*19*] + (1d6)[*6*] fire + (1d6)[*6*] force

If the square just above the witch is raised, Theo will hop up there if he can.

Reaction: Uncanny dodge on the first hit that does more than 12 points of damage, halving the damage taken.

Multiattack defense:
When a creature hits you with an attack, you gain a +4 bonus to AC against all subsequent attacks made by that creature for the rest of the turn.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"You little..."* The next words somehow didn't register with Qaza and Theo, as the Dark speech bypassed the conscious mind and went directly for the lizard brain. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Legendary Action: 
Dark Speech (Costs 2 Actions). Iggwilv utters a phrase in a forbidden language and targets one or two creatures she can see within 60 feet of her. Each target must succeed on a DC 22 Wisdom saving throw or take (2d10)[*13*] psychic damage and be frightened of Iggwilv for 1 minute. A target can repeat the save at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success and thereby becoming immune to Iggwilv's Dark Speech for 24 hours.

Directed at both Qaza and Theo



With just one swift step, she vanished in front of Theo and reappearing in the doorway of the ruined south western room. 

A lance of dark energy flew towards Theo 

*Spoiler*
Show


Bonus action: Fey Step

Multiattack: Two bewitching bolt attacks

Bewitching Bolt. Melee or Ranged Spell Attack: (1d20)[*9*]+16 to hit, reach 5 ft. or range 120 ft., one target. Hit:(5d6+8)[*24*] lightning damage, and if the target is a creature, it must succeed on a DC 22 Wisdom saving throw or be charmed by Iggwilv until the start of her next turn.

Second attack: (1d20)[*15*]+16 to hit, reach 5 ft. or range 120 ft., one target. Hit:(5d6+8)[*27*]




Outside, the two trees moved towards Qaza, extending their flailing branches towards him 

*Spoiler*
Show

Tree 1
Multiattack. The tree makes two slam attacks. On a hit it grapples its target. DC 18 STR save to escape. 
Slam. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*1*]+10 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: (3d6+6)[*18*] bludgeoning damage.
Slam. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*19*]+10 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: (3d6+6)[*21*] bludgeoning damage.

Tree 2
Multiattack. The tree makes two slam attacks. On a hit it grapples its target. DC 18 STR save to escape. 
Slam. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*4*]+10 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: (3d6+6)[*11*] bludgeoning damage.
Slam. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*17*]+10 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: (3d6+6)[*17*] bludgeoning damage.


On cue, both hounds began to howl in a frightful, supernatural sound, hitting much the same nerves as the dark speech.

*Spoiler*
Show



Baleful Baying. The yeth hound bays magically. Every enemy within 300 feet of the hound that can hear it must succeed on a DC 13 Wisdom saving throw or be frightened until the end of the hound's next turn or until the hound is incapacitated. A frightened target that starts its turn within 30 feet of the hound must use all its movement on that turn to get as far from the hound as possible, must finish the move before taking an action, and must take the most direct route, even if hazards lie that way. A target that successfully saves is immune to the baying of all yeth hounds for the next 24 hours.

Two saves from each of you for the two hounds





The two Owlbears were less subtle, wandering over to Theo trying to maul the halfling.

*Spoiler*
Show



Multiattack. The owlbear makes two attacks: one with its beak and one with its claws.

Beak. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*12*]+7 to hit, reach 5 ft., one creature. Hit: (1d10+5)[*14*] piercing damage.
Claws. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*18*]+7 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: (2d8+5)[*13*] slashing damage.

Beak. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*10*]+7 to hit, reach 5 ft., one creature. Hit: (1d10+5)[*10*] piercing damage.
Claws. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*20*]+7 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: (2d8+5)[*13*] slashing damage.

Edit: Crit damage: (2d8)[12]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato

Qaza is frightened from the witch's dark speech. It is much more terrifying than the hounds' howls, which she manages to shake off. See sees the trees thrashing just outside the walls, waiting for her to retreat into their sinister branches. 

*"Theo? Are you ok?"* 

She stays behind the pillar, out of sight off the witch and summons a spectral dragon directly above her.

The pure black, shadowy dragon dives for the melee, exhaling its necrotic breath on the owl bears, the witch and one of the hounds. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casts illusory dragon.
Dragon lands NW of the owl bear and aims its breath weapon to hit both owl bears, the hound and the witch, just missing Theo. Each takes (7d6)[*28*] necrotic damage, DC22 Int save for half.

WIS save vs. Frightened of witch (1d20+5)[*13*]
Will use reaction as needed for counterspell, shield, absorb elements, silvery barbs or chronal shift.
Has arcane abeyance of leomunds tiny hut.

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
The witch is too much... too powerful for Theo to even try to go after.  He and Qaza and the golem are outmatched here.  This is where they will die.

Yet the magic flowing through Theo strengthens his arms, as he swings his blade at the towering forms of the owlbears...then vanishes from their sight.

*Spoiler*
Show


Disadvantage from Frightened, Advantage from Guardian of Nature, turns into straight rolls.
One attack against each Owlbear, since they aren't adjacent.

Attack (1d20+14)[*15*] *Halfling reroll, 21*for (1d8+11)[*19*] plus (1d6)[*1*] fire plus (1d6)[*2*] force

Attack (1d20+14)[*31*] for (1d8+11)[*16*] plus (1d6)[*1*] fire plus (1d6)[*5*] force

Theo then uses Nature's Veil, turning magically invisible until the start of his next turn.  He moves at half speed (20') to enable walking stealthily, Stealth check (1d20+12)[*18*] to the square just northeast of the central pillar.  This puts him out of sight of Iggwilv.

Wis save to end fear, advantage on saves vs fear.  (1d20+3)[*8*], (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Summoned creatures to attack me? Not here, not ever!"*
The Witch Queen called out one word, sending a wave of disrupting magic at the illusory dragon

*Spoiler*
Show


Legendary Action: Casting: Dispel Magic

(1d20+8)[*21*]





*"You dare strike my pets? You test my patience!"* Once again she spoke in that eldritch language that just hurt so much. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Legendary Action: Dark Speech
Iggwilv utters a phrase in a forbidden language and targets one or two creatures she can see within 60 feet of her. Each target must succeed on a DC 22 Wisdom saving throw or take 11 (2d10) psychic damage and be frightened of Iggwilv for 1 minute. A target can repeat the save at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success and thereby becoming immune to Iggwilv's Dark Speech for 24 hours.

(2d10)[*9*]





As to put the lie to her own words, she immediately rised one of her pets by opening an immense dimensional rift within the temple. Black and purple lightning and the cacophony of the abbys filled the room. Wretched forms could be seen within, straining to cross over to the material plane, while the tendrils ravaged everything inside its event horizon.

*Spoiler*
Show



Abyssal Rift (Recharge 56). Iggwilv opens a momentary Abyssal rift within 120 feet of her. The rift is a 20-foot-radius sphere. Each creature in that area must make a DC 22 Constitution saving throw, taking 40 (9d8) necrotic damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one. In addition, there is a 50 percent chance that 3 hezrous then appear in unoccupied spaces in the sphere. They act as Iggwilv's allies, take their turns immediately after hers, and can't summon other demons. They remain until they die or until Iggwilv dismisses them as an action.

This hits you two and Owl Bear 1

(9d8)[*45*]

Owlbear Con save
(1d20+3)[*5*]

(1d2-1)[*1*] to summon three hezrous




The owlbear died immediately and its carcass exploded as three blood drenched frog like creatures appeared, their bodies covered in wicked spikes, while surrounded by a stench so powerful it was almost tangible.

*Spoiler*
Show


Stench. Any creature that starts its turn within 10 feet of the hezrou must succeed on a DC 14 Constitution saving throw or be poisoned until the start of its next turn. On a successful saving throw, the creature is immune to the hezrou's stench for 24 hours.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Small mercies: at least the Yeth Hounds had no desire to come close to the rift or the demons within and instead took position in front of their master

*Spoiler*
Show


Hounds ready actions and reposition in front of Witch Queen




The remaining Owlbear, heavily hurt and frighened, lashed out with little coordination after Theo

*Spoiler*
Show


Disadvantage
Beak. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*18*]/(1d20)[*4*]+7 to hit, reach 5 ft., one creature. Hit: (1d10+5)[*7*] piercing damage.
Claws. Melee Weapon Attack: (1d20)[*16*]/(1d20)[*2*]+7 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: (2d8+5)[*19*] slashing damage.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato

Qaza hears Theo fall. _This is unwinnable._ She flies over to him. 

*"Theo?"* 

When she hears no response, she grabs a small rock from the ground, casts a spell and she and Theo both disappear.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Object interaction to grab a small rock or a handful of dirt.

Casts Dimension Door, taking Theo with her, to 500' away from here, in whichever direction seemed safest when she flew up in the air earlier. 

If the witch tries to counterspell and succeeds the roll, Qaza will use convergent feature to make it fail. 

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Qaza noticed movement from the corner of her eyes, but by then the spell took hold and teleported the two adventurers away and out of reach into the thick woods. Silence fell for a long moment, interrupted only from the weak, gurgling breaths of Theo.

*Spoiler*
Show



It was a very good decision of Theo to break line of sight before getting felled. 

The Witch Queen has a particularly vicious reaction:
_
Negate Spell (2/Day). When Iggwilv sees a creature within 60 feet of her casting a spell, she tries to interrupt it. If the creature is casting a spell using a spell slot of 8th level or lower, its spell fails and has no effect. If it is casting a 9th-level spell, it must succeed on a DC 22 Intelligence saving throw, or the spells fails and has no effect._

So, well done, you are out of danger for the moment and can act without initiative constraints (assuming you stabilize Theo right away)

For the next ten minutes the golem will be kept in the maze spell - and since it has an INT penalty, it is not able to find out of there by itself. 
So that's roughly the timeframe you have before the golem is likely lost.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato

Qaza quickly takes out a healing potion and feeds it to Theo while she cradles his head in her arms. _Please work. Please don't be too late._ When he revives, she explains the situation as she sees it. she's panting so speaks in short sentences while she tries to catch her breath.

*"Theo? Are you alive? We need to get out of here. Curse our friends for staying in Elysium. I wish they were still with us. I don't think the two of us can survive this fight. I'm out of powerful enough spells to stop her, so I think we need help. I can get us to Candlekeep but we will need to leave Bato behind. Hopefully we can resurrect him later."* 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

After one minute, she uses her scroll of clairvoyance to leave a sensor in the temple so she can watch Bato reappear.

then, once Theo agrees, she will cast teleport to take us back to Candlekeep. Assuming most of her equipment is from there, success should be automatic. 

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## J-H

Theo coughs and sputters as the potion rouses him.  He shivers, as the effect of the witch's Dark Speech wears off.
"You're right.  I couldn't even get close enough to hit her more than the once."

----------


## Pyrophilios

Teleporting to Candlekeep was easy enough thanks to the teleportation circle acting as a beacon.

As soon as they arrived, Magister Marcellus came running:

*"There you are - we were very worried when the portal stopped working. How was it? Did you find the scroll?"*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato

Qaza still hasn't caught her breath when the Magister starts to ask questions. Theo is in no condition to talk right now, so she does her best. She tells him everything. The dracolich, the prince, the decision to sacrifice the scroll to save the prince, his refusal to let us leave with it, what she saw when she read it, her companions' refusal to leave Elysium, and  the promise from Ki-Rin of help available at Tample Alkesh. 

*"We will need help if we are to capture the temple. Igglwilv has claimed it and she is too powerful for the two of us right now. We will need both reinforcements and access to different spells. But more urgently, we may have both her and a dracolich coming for Candlekeep. We need to strengthen our defenses."* 

While she talks, she continues to look back at the clairvoyance she left above the temple, hoping to see what happens to Bato. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The sensor noted as the golem came back - only to be shunted directly into a waiting portable hole by the witch queen. She smirked at the sensor before it suddenly winked out. 

Meanwhile, Magister Marcelus looked ponderously into the distance:

*"Hm, well. That is indeed a conundrum. I assume you tried to negotiate with this Igglwiv first?"*

He paced a bit: *"I have to discuss this with the council. But since there is no time to waste: Go down to the barraks and look at the apprentice book hunters. There are some promising talents there, that might be interested in joining you. 
Oh and good job in bringing the journal. That might be even more useful than the scroll itself."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Qaza spends the first day copying new spells into her spell book, starting with nondetection, which she casts on herself and Theo each morning for the remainder of the preparations. Only when they are alone and under protection of that spell, does she discuss or work on any plans.

She recruits three assistants, enticing Scout to let Sim use his body for the fight. She creates 4 Magen, using her life force to make even more bodies for the fight, and she enchants several stones, explaining to everyone involved how they will work after first protecting them with nondetection. 

On the morning of the assault, she looks to Theo.

*"Even with all this preparation, do you think we stand chance?"* 

When the time comes, she has everyone meet at one location and uses scrying one more time to get a view of the battleground.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Qaza was by now certain, that the Witch Queen possessed true sight and could see the scrying sensors: As soon as they appeared and found her, the sensor winked out. 

Most curious, the Iggwilv hadn't left the place or done anything beyond the defenses they had seen the first time around. The three undead hangman trees, the two yeth hounds were still around. Gone was the remaining owl bear, replaced by two Hezrou demons, pacing around the place. 

The altar in the center of the destroyed temple remained undestroyed, showing still that glint of Amaunators power.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Qaza reviews the plan one more time, keeping it obscure and simple in case we are being watched. She's still not sure of this plan, but she doesn't know what else she could do. 

*"As soon as we arrive, move. We need to complete this task before we try to take on Igglewiv."* 

The last part was a lie that she had worked out with the others beforehand. The Magen and Spike ready an action to immediately drop their sympathy stones and right next to the targets as soon as we arrive. 

When everyone is ready, she checks scrying one more time to quickly see the map, and if everything looks right, casts teleport (a scroll for this would be awesome) sending Qaza, Theo, Sim, Brutus, Spike, and 4 Magen to point 120' above Igglwilv and her minions.

Then everyone drops their stones and we split, the Magen dropping to 60' and spreading out, Qaza and Spike flying up to 150' and spreading out, Sim on Qaza's broom and controlling it, everyone keeping at least 40' away from each other to limit AOE damage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

J-H can post for Theo and Brutus. J-H if you want to control Spike and/or two of the Magen, go ahead. Just let me know who you want to manage.

Actions are 1. cast scrying while everyone else readies an action. 2. Qaza and Sim both cast Tiny Hut into an Arcane Abeyance 3. 
cast teleport (she stole a rock from the area so there shouldn't be a roll for this). 4. drop stones and scatter with readied actions. 5. roll initiative, hopefully with a surprise round.


*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Finally, the team assembled, having done one last check on Iggwilv - she still seemed to be working at the altar, surrounded by her minions. 

Teleporting in formation, the group dropped their stones immediately on arrival. 

At once their magic affected the group below. The two Hezrou demons took one of the stones each and simply swallowed them. 

*Spoiler*
Show


The demons destroy stone 7 and 2

Next: Spike and Qaza

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Qaza shakes her head in frustration. The plan didn't start off well. The Hezrou, while not known to be smart, somehow knew that swallowing the sympathy stones breaks line of sight and renders them useless. But there's nothing she can do about that now. 

Starting at 120', Qaza throws a ball of acid in the middle of the temple, while Sim launches a psychic attack directly at Igglewiv. Qaza and Sim then fly up and north.

Spike blasts Igglewiv and flies up and south.

The Magen dash down, spreading out as they drop.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Qaza casts Vitriolic sphere centered on Igglewiv. (10d4)[*29*] initial, (5d4)[*11*] at end of next turn.
DC22 Dex save for half initial and no end of turn damage.

Sim casts Raulothim's psychic lance on Igglewiv. (7d6)[*20*] psychic and incapacitated. DC18 INT for half and no incapacitated. 

Sim and Qaza then move up 40' to 160' and and 30' north.

Spike casts Hunger of Hadar. (2d6)[*4*] cold at start of turn (no save), (2d6)[*9*] acid at end of turn, save for none. Edit: He wouldn't cast that. I forgot about line of sight for the sympathy stones. He'll just cast eldritch blast at Igglewiv.
_From OOC: 29 to hit for crit and 15 damage, 16 to hit for 13 damage, and 24 to hit for 14 damage. 
So 29 damage if AC 17 or higher, 42 damage if 16 or lower._ 




Spike moves south 20' and up 10' to 130'

Magen started 10' N,S,E,W of Qaza at 120', then drop 50' and move 30' out from the center. So now at 70' up, and 40' from Igglewiv.



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The sphere detonated to great effect - the demons screeched, the trees groaned and the hounds yipped. Only Iggwilv was curiously silent.

The trees immediately began to try and claw their way into the temple, despite getting visibly burned as they hammered against the ancient stones. The whole temple began to shake under the onslaught, making little stones and a lot of dust fall from the remaining roof. 

As spells rained down on her, Iggwilv merely took the time to pick up the sympathy stone closest to her and moving to the next stone, smashing those two together with surprising force and pulverizing them 


*Spoiler*
Show


Damage sustained:

Iggwilv: 61
Everyone else: 29

----------


## J-H

Theo, having changed his plans to match the higher altitude, vanishes from sight and flies 40' down, then throws a pair of javelins at Iggwilv.  If one hits, it erupts into a mass of moving, thorny vines that attempt to entangle her.
*Spoiler*
Show


Pre-cast Ensnaring Strike before teleport.
BA Vanish, invisible.
Two javelin attacks.  I'm doing straight rolls (advantage from invisibility, disadvantage from being at long range).  If Iggwilv can see Theo, the attacks are at disadvantage.
Javelin (1d12+12)[*23*] for (1d6+9)[*13*] piercing damage
Javelin (1d12+12)[*18*] for (1d6+9)[*15*] piercing damage

On a hit, Ensnaring Strike:
*Spoiler*
Show


The next time you hit a creature with a weapon attack before this spell ends, a writhing mass of thorny vines appears at the point of impact, and *the target must succeed on a Strength saving throw or be restrained* by the magical vines until the spell ends. A Large or larger creature has advantage on this saving throw. If the target succeeds on the save, the vines shrivel away.

While restrained by this spell, the target takes 1d6 piercing damage at the start of each of its turns. A creature restrained by the vines or one that can touch the creature can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. On a success, the target is freed. 



Disadvantage rolls
(1d12+12)[*19*]
(1d12+12)[*19*]



Brutus follows more slowly, flinging two javelins at the witch.
*Spoiler*
Show


Fly 30' down
Disadvantage due to range.
Javelin (1d20+9)[*20*] or (1d20+9)[*19*]  for (1d6+5)[*11*] piercing damage
Javelin (1d20+9)[*20*] or (1d20+9)[*15*]  for (1d6+5)[*8*] piercing damage



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Brutus + (2d10)[*6*] HP from Hero's Feast
Altitude 90'
Theo + (2d10)[*16*] HP from Hero's Feast, +(1d8+2)[*10*] temp HP from Tireless before teleporting
Altitude 80'
Invisible until beginning of next turn

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler*
Show


Hezrous:[21]
Spike: [20]
Qaza:[17]
Hangman Trees: [16]
Igglwiv:[11]
Theo:[10]
Brutus:[9]
Yeth hounds:[5]
Scout:[4]

Legendary Action vs Brutus 

Fey Beguilement (Costs 3 Actions). Iggwilv targets one creature she can see within 60 feet of her. The target must succeed on a DC 22 Charisma saving throw or be possessed by a fey spirit. While possessed, the target must obey Iggwilv's commands. The target can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, banishing the fey spirit and ending the effect on itself on a success.

Brutus needs a nat 20 to save (1d20)[*8*]

Yeth Hounds: 
Eat the remaining two sympathy stones

Scout Action

Damage:

Iggwilv: 71
Everyone else: 29





Iggwilv gestured at Brutus, sending a pulse of faintly pink energy in his direction. Immediately the two Yeth Hounds sprang towards the remaining stones, crunching down on them, removing the effect.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler*
Show


Hezrou are readying action after moving into position next to Iggwilv


Next:
Hezrous:[21]
*Spike: [20]
Qaza:[17]*
Hangman Trees: [16]
Igglwiv:[11]
Theo:[10]
Brutus:[9]
Yeth hounds:[5]





The two Hezrou fiends moved to the side of Iggwilv, readying themselves to slay whoever came into their reach.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Spike launches another blast of invisible spikes at Iggwilv.

Qaza shakes her head in frustration. Not only the Hezrou, but the hounds as well, somehow knew to bite the sympathy stones, and can bite through 50 pounds of granite with no problems. *"We need to stay away from those."*

Moving to 150' away from Iggwilv, Qaza throws another ball of acid in the middle of the temple, while Sim tries to dispel the charm on Brutus.

The Magen move down, keeping away from the trees, before each of them fires their lightning at her, hitting as many of her minions as they can in the process. They then retreat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Insight checks
Qaza (1d20+5)[*10*]
Sim (1d20+5)[*20*]

Spike casts Eldritch Blast on Iggwilv, then ends at 40' south and 130' up.
Attack 1: (1d20+9)[*17*], Damage: (1d10+5)[*8*]
Attack 2: (1d20+9)[*29*], Damage: (1d10+5)[*13*] +7 =* 20*
Attack 3: (1d20+9)[*15*], Damage: (1d10+5)[*8*]

Qaza casts Vitriolic sphere centered on Iggwilv.(10d4)[*23*] initial, (5d4)[*7*] at end of next turn. DC22 Dex save for half initial and no end of turn damage.

Sim casts a 3rd level Dispel Magic on Brutus. (INT check if needed (1d20+5)[*16*])

They end at 160' up and 30' north.

Magen move to 50' (40' up and 30' back) from Iggwilv, fire their lightning at her, hitting as many of her minions as they can in the process (At that angle, I think a 5' wide line would hit 4 squares, maybe 6) . They then retreat to 70' away,  (50' back from center and 50' up)

Static N: (4d10)[*20*] lightning. DC14 Dex save for half.
Static E: (4d10)[*25*]
Static S: (4d10)[*14*]
Static W: (4d10)[*18*]



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

In the storm of lightning bolts, eldritch lances and acid, the witch queen didn't stand a chance. Neither did the two hounds by her side.

before the eyes of the group, the witch turned first to snow then to vapor. 

With her demise, the two demons suddenly looked as if they wanted to be anywhere else but in close proximity to the altar. The undead trees likewise immediately recoiled from holy artifact. 

*Spoiler*
Show



The simulacrum took enough damage to fail all death saving throws. 
The only flying creatures were the Yeth Hounds and those were caught in the lightning blasts as well. 

If you let them, the trees and the demons will flee from the old temple.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Sim calls out to everyone else, *"Everyone keep your positions. That was just a simulacrum. And a poor one at that. Not nearly as elegant as Qaza's."*

Qaza gives her a disapproving look, which Sim completely misses, but just hakes her head and flies down to the temple to look around for whatever it is that could help Cendlekeep.

Spike and the Magen keep their positions.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Invesitagtion checks
Qaza (1d20+11)[*14*]
Sim (1d20+10)[*20*]

Sim uses chronal shift on whichever roll is lower. (1d20+10)[*13*] (add one if that is Qaza's)



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

It was Sim who noticed the iron plate in the altar. It was the source of the divine energies that kept the temple from being completely desecrated.

The plate was about 2 by 2 feet and half an inch thick. It stuck between the stone surface on top and its base. Iggwilv seemed to have drawn a lot of very fine and detailed arcane symbols on the surface of the altar.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Qaza looks up to the others, *"Everyone keep keep watch. I suggest we let the minions go. Now that we can all fly, none of them are a threat to us. But Iggwilv will return. Be ready."*

Qaza and Sim try to decipher the arcane symbols that Iggwilv has drawn, and try to determine if there is a way to take whatever would summon the solars back to Candelkeep for better protection. 

Spike drops down a little to about 100' so that he is within range of the Magen if he gets attacked.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Arcana checks
Qaza (1d20+11)[*23*]
Sim (1d20+10)[*14*]



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## J-H

*Theo Veldt*
Theo flies down and after the Hezrou, closing the gap as much as possible.  Unable to reach them with his blade quickly, he presses firmly against one of the gems on his helm, firing a _Prismatic Spray_ at them.

*Spoiler*
Show


40' north and down to get in range.
Prismatic Spray from helm, DC 18
Hez 1 (1d8)[*4*] and damage, if applicable (10d6)[*31*] *poison damage, Dex save half*
Hez 2 (1d8)[*7*] and damage, if applicable (10d6)[*37*] *On a failed Dex save, the target is blinded. It must then make a WIS save at the start of Theo's next turn.  On success, blindness ends.  On a failure, it's banished to another plane of existence, usually to a home plane.*

rerolls if needed
(1d8)[*8*]
(1d8)[*2*]
(1d8)[*8*]
(1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Qaza immediately realized that Iggwilv had been in the middle of a really complicated summoning scheme, using the divine energies of the altar as a booster to open up a permanent portal to... well, that part obviously hadn't been finished yet. Taking out the steel plate was most likely the best way to foul up the ritual without causing unintended consequences. 

Meanwhile, Theo was hunting down the two Hezrous.

*Spoiler*
Show



Hezrous are immune to poison,

Dex save: (1d20+3)[*19*]/(1d20+3)[*22*]
Wis save: (1d20+4)[*15*]/(1d20+4)[*7*]




But neither ray did appreciatively slow down the two demons.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Qaza looks to Theo and Brutus, *"When you are done chasing Iggwilv's pets away, could you help us pull up this steel plate? We should take it with us, but I don't think Sim and I are strong enough to get it. Sim, let's see what else we can find. We still don't have what we need for Candlekeep to request help from the solars when we need it. It might be under this plate, but we can't be certain."*

Qaza and Sim continue to investigate the temple, looking for the source of the power.

Spike and the Magen maintain their guard positions.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Investigation checks
Qaza (1d20+11)[*29*]
Sim (1d20+10)[*26*]



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

While looking around, Qaza felt a sudden coldness brushing against her fingers - a quick examination showed that it had to be a closed portal, likely leading to an extra dimensional space

*Spoiler:  Arcana DC 18*
Show



It's the closed entrance to a Mordenkainen's Magnificient Mansion

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Qaza recognizes the spell, and suspects that Iggwilv is hiding in the Mordenkanen's MAgnificant Mansion. She's not sure what other allies the witch has with her, so she's cautious. She and Sim get back on the broom and go up in the air, waiting for everyone to be ready.

She waits for Theo and Brutus to return then motions for them to fly up into the air to join her. Once everyone is in position, she calls out simply.

*"On my count everyone."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Qaza and Sim will fly up to 130'.
I'll wait for JH to bring Theo back before I add any other actions.



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

When the dispel hit, everything happened all at once. 

Suddenly there was Iggwilv - the real Iggwilv and about six more Hezrou demons. Their stench was incredible. 

Iggwilv cried out: *"You fools, don't you dare foul my work. You will suffer for this!"*

*Spoiler*
Show


You get your readied actions

afterwards Ini:

(1d20+4)[*23*] Iggwilv
(1d20+3)[*16*] Hezrous

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Sim dispels the invisible keep, Spike casts his silence spell from 110' away, and the Magen all unleash their static discharges. Qaza calls out to everyone

*"Let's go everyone!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sim = dispel magic
Spike = Silence on Iggwilv
Magen all try to hit Iggwilv and 3 Hezrou, DC14 Dex save for half
1 Hits I and H 123 (4d10)[*17*], refresh 5-6 (1d6)[*2*]
2 Hits I and H 456 (4d10)[*32*], refresh 5-6 (1d6)[*5*]
3 Hits I and H 126 (4d10)[*23*], refresh 5-6 (1d6)[*2*]
4 Hits I and H 345 (4d10)[*14*], refresh 5-6 (1d6)[*6*]



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Spoiler*
Show


Iggwilv Dex save

(1d20+4)[*20*]/(1d20+4)[*18*]
(1d20+4)[*16*]/(1d20+4)[*11*]
(1d20+4)[*21*]/(1d20+4)[*22*]
(1d20+4)[*18*]/(1d20+4)[*18*]

All saves passed: 42 damage

Hezrou 1: 19 damage
(1d20+3)[*7*]/(1d20+3)[*19*]
(1d20+3)[*18*]/(1d20+3)[*17*]

Hezrou 2: 19 damage
(1d20+3)[*19*]/(1d20+3)[*16*]
(1d20+3)[*23*]/(1d20+3)[*8*]

Hezrou 3: 24 damage
(1d20+3)[*13*]/(1d20+3)[*6*]
(1d20+3)[*23*]/(1d20+3)[*18*]

Hezrou 4: 23 damage
(1d20+3)[*15*]/(1d20+3)[*17*]
(1d20+3)[*19*]/(1d20+3)[*14*]

Hezrou 5: 30 damage
(1d20+3)[*17*]/(1d20+3)[*19*]
(1d20+3)[*12*]/(1d20+3)[*9*]

Hezrou 6: 27 damage
(1d20+3)[*16*]/(1d20+3)[*7*]
(1d20+3)[*22*]/(1d20+3)[*12*]




A lightning storm followed by a cone of silence ended Iggwilvs exclamations.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
"Oh dear."  Theo mutters, but there is no sound.  He and Brutus try to grab Iggwilv, hoping to keep her from leaving the area of _Silence_.  He'd offer encouragement to Brutus, but without mind-to-mind speech, there's no way to do so.

The next few moments are a flurry of motions made on instinct and feel, not on detailed planning, but Theo ends up with a firm hold on Iggwilv, and leverages this to leap off the ground and plant a boot in her solar plexus, knocking the wind out of her for a moment.

*Spoiler*
Show


Theo starts with his sword sheathed to keep a hand free, and his AC up.  Readied actions only, so no bonus actions.  I should've pre-cast Ensnaring Strike, but I didn't.

Brutus Grapple, Athletics (1d20+9)[*11*] vs Iggwilv (1d20)[*5*] plus modifier
Brutus Grapple, Athletics (1d20+9)[*14*] vs Iggwilv (1d20)[*16*] plus modifier
If Brutus successfully grabs with his first grapple, he'll attack with his moon-touched short sword once. Attack (1d20+9)[*16*] for (1d6+5)[*11*] magic piercing damage.

Theo Grapple, Athletics (1d20+7)[*27*] vs Iggwilv (1d20)[*10*] plus modifier
Theo Grapple, Athletics (1d20+7)[*14*] vs Iggwilv (1d20)[*10*] plus modifier
If Theo successfully grabs with his first grapple, he'll kick Iggwilv once (unarmed strike). Attack (1d20+12)[*32*] for *8* bludgeoning damage.  *Crit! 16 damage*

*Initiative*
Theo [roll]1d20+2]/roll]
Brutus (1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Qaza keeps the flying broom at about 110' away from Iggwilv. She casts spell trying to disrupt the witch's thoughts.

*"Now you, Sim!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Qaza casts Raulothim's Psychic Lance, (7d6)[*25*] psychic damage. DC22 INT save for half. Incapacitated on failed save until the start of Qaza's next turn.



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The spell hit home, but didn't do much to Iggwilv's prodigious intellect. Despite being pinned down, she managed to make a gesture towards Qaza. Immediately, another rift opened around the gnome, filling the space with utter cold and purple lightning. 

Screaming, three more Hezrous fell from the sky, hitting the ground with a crunch. 


*Spoiler*
Show

(11d6)[*41*] falling damage for the Hezrous

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Two of the Magen fire lightning bolts at the witch, making sure to miss Theo and Brutus and then catching any minions in the blasts that they can.

They then all back up to about 70' away from Iggwilv, and 70' away from each other. (using maths that puts them about 50' in the air).

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Magen 2 and 4 had their static discharge recharge last time.
#2 (4d10)[*20*] lightning damage, DC14 DEX save for half
#4 (4d10)[*10*] lightning

Recharge 5-6
#1 (1d6)[*6*]
#2 (1d6)[*3*]
#3 (1d6)[*1*]
#4 (1d6)[*1*]



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Silent screams emanated from Iggwilv's throat, but the precarious grapple, prevented the Magen from targeting any other targets beside Iggwilv as they didn't want to harm their allies. 

Iggwilv stared at Brutus and another purple haze flew from her eyes to his. Her lips formed the words "LET GO".

*Spoiler*
Show



Iggwilv Dex Save

(1d20+4)[*9*]/(1d20+4)[*23*]
(1d20+4)[*10*]/(1d20+4)[*12*]

Edit: Takes 20 damage, is at 74 now

Fey Beguilement (Costs 3 Actions). Iggwilv targets one creature she can see within 60 feet of her. The target must succeed on a DC 22 Charisma saving throw or be possessed by a fey spirit. While possessed, the target must obey Iggwilv's commands. The target can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, banishing the fey spirit and ending the effect on itself on a success.

targeting Brutus

----------


## J-H

Brutus lets go, his underdeveloped sense of self unable to repel her will.

*=>Sim, then Spike*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Sim tries to help out Theo. She places an invisible wall separating Theo and Iggwilv from Brutus and the minions. 

*"Alright Qaza, let's get back some!"*

Spike just throws three invisible darts at Iggwilv, but they bounce off the wall of force.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sim casts wall of force, making a sphere around Theo and Iggwilv to hopefully keep Brutus and the hezrou off Theo. 

Spike casts eldritch blast.
attack (1d20+9)[*12*], damage (1d10+5)[*14*]
attack (1d20+9)[*18*], damage (1d10+5)[*15*]
attack (1d20+9)[*14*], damage (1d10+5)[*7*]




*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The moment the wall went around Iggwilv, her eyes went wide and she stopped struggling, putting her head on the ground. The demons looked confused for a moment, before also prostrating themselves.

Only one stood outside the silence spell and with a croaking voice articulated: *"Iggwilv yields. She concedes the fight and will leave the temple if you let her live. If not, her clone will hunt you down."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Qaza uses the telepathic bond to let Theo and Brutus know what the demon said. She then adds,

*"I think you should disarm her, blind her, and gag her. Make her give us Brutus back too."*

Qaza, Sim, Spike and the Magen all maintain their current positions

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## J-H

*Theo*
(telepathically) _Won't that just make her more mad?  I'd settle for getting all the demons dismissed, and the other creatures.  If she betrays her word at that point, we outnumber her._

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Qaza first speaks to Iggwilv through the demon.

*"Dismiss the demons. Send them back to hell."*

She then speaks telepathically to Theo.

_"I asked her to dismiss the demons. If she is surrendering, she will let us disarm her, blind her, and gag her. If she resists, we will knock her unconscious first."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The demon croaked: *"Iggwilv says she can't do that, because she cannot speak, you little ****. She is however willing to take all of us with her immediately."*

Iggwilv indicated to Theo with her free hand, that she swore to keep the peace, pointing to herself, lifting two fingers in the gesture of an oath and opening them into the peace sign.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Qaza looks over to Spike,

*"Drop the silence spell."*

Spike follows the order and Theo can suddenly hear. Qaza then speaks directly to Iggwilv.

*"Iggwilv, we will let you go if you promise not to attack us, not to return here, and not to retaliate against Candlekeep. Take your demons with you."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Iggwilv nodded and said: "*The bargain is made."* With that she clutched at the pendant around her neck and spoke one word. The next moment she and all the remaining demons were gone.

The temple lay silent once more.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Qaza | Sim | Bato  | Spike | Magen 

Qaza and Sim fly down and search the temple for more clues, but also to see if they can find Bato. Sim is torn on finding Bato. She wants to please Qaza, but she doesn't want the competition for Qaza's attention. Qaza leaves the steel plate to the stronger party members. 

*"Theo, could you pull up that steel plate. We should take it with us and see what's underneath it."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Qaza Investigation: (1d20+11)[*19*]
Sim Investigation: (1d20+11)[*26*]



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

*Spoiler: Wand of Viscid Globs, Adjusted*
Show

Crafted by the drow, this slim black wand has 7 charges. While holding it, you can use an action to expend 1 of its charges to cause a small glob of viscous material to launch from the tip at one creature within 60 feet of you. Make a ranged attack roll against the target, with a bonus equal to your spellcasting modifier (or your Intelligence modifier, if you don't have a spellcasting ability) plus your proficiency bonus. On a hit, the glob expands and dries on the target, which is restrained for 1 hour. After that time, the viscous material cracks and falls away.

Applying a pint or more of alcohol to the restrained creature dissolves the glob instantly, as does the application of Oil of Etherealness or Universal Solvent. The glob also dissolves instantly *in one round* if exposed to sunlight. No other nonmagical processes can remove the viscous material until it deteriorates on its own.

*A creature restrained by the glob can use its action to make a Strength check against your spell save DC. If it succeeds, it is no longer restrained.*

The wand regains 1d6 + 1 expended charges daily at midnight. If you expend the wand's last charge, roll a d20. On a 1, the wand melts into harmless slime and is destroyed.

A Wand of Viscid Globs is destroyed if exposed to sunlight for 1 hour without interruption.



1. The three wizards names translate as Abzin, Kaalin, and Sharisa. The inscription reads: Here the Consortium of Three creates the Sapphire Sentinel.
2. Prince Hamukai of Azumar. The inscription reads: Here the Sapphire Sentinel is bound to the wizard prince Hamukai of Azumar.
3. The golem and the prince placing a golden cylinder inside a vault filled with stars. A beam of blue light emerges from a gem in the golems chest. The inscription reads: Here, by Hamukais command, the Sapphire Sentinel unlocks the Vault of Stars to hide and protect the Nether Scroll.
4. Here the Sapphire Sentinel is destroyed in the terrible battle against the blue dragon Zikzokrishka, who curses Hamukai.
5. Prince Hamukai is entombed in a sarcophagus along with a golden cylinder inscribed with symbols. Here Hamukai enters the eternal sleep to avert the dragons curse and is sealed in slumber with the Nether Scroll.
6. Here the dragon returns to destroy the city of Azumar and open the tomb of Prince Hamukai as the survivors flee to Haruun.
Ki_rin - golden stag in Elysium that can send us back.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Pulling the steel plate out is pretty easy. Once it slides out, it becomes clear that this is the source of the divine energies. Carved on the plate are the names of three solars - enough to call on them through the right rituals like a gate or summoning greater planar ally. 

The golem appears to be still in the portable hole on Izzewilvs person.

----------

